# Death of the Dragons



## hellrazor111 (Sep 28, 2008)

You all have managed to end up in the western part of the world, past McNeil's Village. As you attempt to travel east you are stopped before Mt, Zublo. The road has been closed because there have been many Were-Tiger attacks recently, until the culprit is found, no one is allowed to travel past this area to prevent access to Wyndia. 

You are told you can go to McNeil's Village to wait for the Were-Tiger to be caught. Before you reach the city you go through acres of farmland, people are busy working in the fields or with the animals.

The village itself is fairly small, only 8 houses, 2 shops and an Inn.

(ooc: sorry for a weak backstory, but due to diversity of the characters its a little hard to create reasons for everyone to be in the same place at the same time)

(ooc: you all can put yourself anywhere between the road block and inside the Village)


----------



## Halford (Sep 28, 2008)

Adjusting his guise the ancient Elf appears to be nothing but another traveling merchant of modest means. Of course given certain facts about himself it should be obvious that he is not a Weretiger; and being in possession of the Phantom Steed spell as well as dweomers that allow him to fly - not to mention the powers of his fromidable intellect - he has little worry that such a beast could catch him. Nevertheless, he has never been accused of acting rashly, and a group of companions would reduce his risks substantially.

Perhaps there is a reward for the beasts capture, and he is always in need of funds to continue his research.

Turning to his fellows the merchant announces,

"Well I am headed for the Inn, if anyone is interested in trying to catch this beast please speak with me - I may be of some assistance. Who knows perhaps there is a reward?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 28, 2008)

Grabhar kareens maniaclly through the gloomy Cedar woods, the strong smell of blood spurning him after the wounded buck he has been tracking for miles. His wings beating furiously, the trees begin to thin as as he approaches a clearing and sails upward above the canopy to prepare for the final diving strike and dinner. The buck is breathlessly charging headlong toward the opening at the edge of the opening when Grabhar sees a flash of yellow and a spray of blood shower the edge of the clearing. Grabhar's left eye twitches. The echo of the deer's scream is still echoing through the suddenly silent woods as he glides down to see if the beast left him anything at all. 

The enraged spearsage doesn't even change into his disguise from his forest greens barely folding up his wings, he is so disgusted at the situation, as he pushes open the doors to the inn and stalks in with his crysm tipped spear in one hand and a bloody broken antler in the other. "How is a man supposed to feed himself with all these pesky were-beasts galavanting around the woods? Just look at this!" He slams the antler down on the bar, actually sticking it into the wood. "All thats left of the 12 pointer I had been tracking all day, and now what is it? A toothpick for a man with an empty stomach. Give me an ale and a haunch of whatevers turning on the spit back there barkeep." He tosses a couple grimey sivler coins on the bar and broods until his drink arrives. Fuming as he looks at the freshly broken horn...


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 29, 2008)

Haereka lies in wait, merged into the inn's bar. Soon the others would arrive and the dance woudl begin. The dance of powers, the dance of intrigue her lord had shown her in a vision of glory and death. There would be no mistaking the others when they arrived. She did not know who they were, or what exactly they would look like. But they would be distinctive, and possess powers that could be wielded to brign about the great lord's goals to fruition. 

With silent thought-speach, uunoticed by anyone else in the room, Haereka replies to Grabhar. _No reason to fret. Earlier was the strangest of flukes. With your hunting skills, it is a certainty that there will be no lack of fresh kill in the days to come. Ah, and I believe our new friends are about to arrive ..._


----------



## Halford (Sep 29, 2008)

A nondescript merchant enters the Inn, he scans the clientele before moving over to the bar where he orders the house red.  Taking a seat at the bar he turns towards the room taking small measured sips.

As Grabhar slams the stump of antler down at the bar he listens with interest continueing to sup.

"Interested in ending these were-beasts master hunter?"  He asks enquiringly.  "I have some minor magical talent and would be interested in joining forces with someone who can provide the brawn.  We might also consider seeking out some other skilled personages to augment our abilities."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 29, 2008)

The large hunter drains his stein without acknowledging the tiny merchant. He clatters down the empty tankard a bit hard, and after a moment looks down directly into the trader's eyes. "You think you're ready to race through the trees hunting those hulking beasts then do you? Lets speak a little over at the bench there." Grabhar wrenches the antler free of the bar, and taking his longspear from its perch against the bar turns toward the table. 

The wide crytsm spear head seems to fold in on itself until it is nothing more than a slender shard no wider than the haft of the weapon, then changes to a dull silver sheen while the haft colapses in on itself down to standard spear length and then again to short spear, which he spins around and sheaths in a wide leather loop protruding from between his shoulder blades. He sets down heavily on the benched table and shoots the serving girl a knowing smirk. He draws a large kukri and starts to wittle the oozing antler as he waits for his food to be brought to the table, leaning back lightly against the wall.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Marius wondered around without immediate purpose after his last visit to the temple. Eventualy, he ended drifting to the south seeking new knowledge, new techniques or enlightement. He praticed diligently and every he would seek an Inn with visiting bards so he can hear more stories.

Working his way further south he was confronted with patrol shunting him to McNeil's Village. He went there without argument, news about exotic were-beast sparking his interest. Meditating for short while, drawing runes on the ground he went in the village with spring in his step.

Entering the Inn he scanned the crowd and sat at some quiet table ordering scrambled eggs and good wine.

He noted interest of several patrons and waited to see how things progress judging the characters for their combat prowess, physical or otherwise.


----------



## Halford (Sep 29, 2008)

The merchant sits down and downs the last of his wine, smiling his eyes glow green and as he touches the rim of his glass it refills.

"So gentlemen, I propose we begin by giving each other a small accounting of our abilities, is this acceptable?  I shall begin, I am a divine spell caster, skilled with unleashing energies to sear foes and in the healing arts, though I find them somewaht tedious."


[sblock=Free Refills]He is using Minor Creation with the residue of wine in the glass as a component to recreate the wine. Since minor creation can create dead vegetable matter he simply creates wine which has already fermented though the yeast, etc., is now dead - quite appropriate for a Necropolitan![/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Good day, gentleman. May I join you? I'm also interested in finding this menace. I apologize I couldn't but overhear your conversation, so as introduction, I'll offer my abilities.

Before you stands lean man with strange golden yellow eyes. He stands perfectly still, only his eyes and mouth moving. Most of his body is hidden by voluminous cloak of some kind of silk. Cloak is seemless just one big sheet of gray fabric. The cloak is held in place by golden clasp made in likeness of dragon. Long blond hair is pulled from his face and made into top-knot. Above the cloak part of elaborate tatoo can be seen reaching up the side of his neck.

My name is Marius Goldleaf. I am student of The Way of the Dragon from Dragon Temple north of here. I'm interested in finding as much as I can about this were-creature and removal or capture as neccessary.


----------



## Halford (Oct 1, 2008)

"Ah, splendid, well do pull up a seat dear fellow."  The merchant says politely nodding a greeting to the newcomer.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 3, 2008)

The inn is unusually busy due to the roadblock. Apparently not wanting to upset any of you, most of the people tend to stare for too long and look away when you meet their gaze. After a while a boy, looking no older than 12, enters the Inn. He is dressed strangely for his age, in a suite of scale mail fitted for him, with a short sword at his waist.

His hair is a deep violet color and his eyes dart around the inn. The innkeeper walks over and scolds him for something as he takes a seat at an empty table close to you.


----------



## Ryfte (Oct 3, 2008)

*Leandra Blackbow*

Sitting at a nearby table a pale skinned elf chuckles quietly as she tosses small bits of stale bread into the air while a small owl snatches them. The two of them seem to be conversing with one another while playing and the elf frequently glances over at your table studying each individual in turn. Without rising she directs her voice to those seated at the table next to her, *"You'll be needing a guide then I should think. Issef and I can show you the forest paths or the city paths... whichever you've need of. It would be a simple enough thing to have passed by the roadblock... but tis always wise to travel with others when lycanthropes be about. I'd join you there but Issef does like to play on the table."* _Wonder if one of these is one of the beasts... they can be sneaky when they need to be... but none have that look about them... that I can see at least._ Standing and pulling an arrow from the quiver on her back she makes a quick series of gestures, "Leandra Blackbow, Nighthuntress of the Roofguard, Twilight Guardian of Io'Lokar at your service.", nods her head curtly and then replaces the arrow and sits again.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 3, 2008)

A bemused look crosses the face of the spearman, as he glances intently at the elven maiden's form for the briefest of moments. "Nonsense M'lady, please be our guest and come join us. Your little friend does not offend." He indicates up into the rafters where several doves coo quietly away, passing unnoticed over most of the tables. "This is no night to be alone, especially with these great furry beasts rampaging through the night..." The comely serving girl brings a platter of meat to the table. Grabhar wraps a large gloved hand around her waste, gently pulling her close. He whispers something into her ear in musical tones that make her cheeks flush and the barest hints of a smile touch the corners of her mouth. Then he takes her hand and with the lightest of kisses and a wink, dismisses the barmaid as if she were a princess. 

Turning his attention back to the accumulated new companions at his table, he gives each his full focus as they bring news from areas otuside the forest. Seeing that several of them were still unclear as to who their seeming host was at all, he smiles his wry smile and clears his throat gently. "But if you'd forgive me, I am Grabhar a simple spearman, and I've hunted in the surrounding forests for some time. I possess some small skill in getting where I need to be to get the job at hand done." He then falls silent as the food now seems to warrant his considerable attention.

After every scrap is gone from the plate he picks back up the antler and starts carving away again. Then he sets a small but finely crafted owl figurine in front of the elf girl, and then pulls out a small scroll that even the wizened old scholar has never seen before, and studies it intently for a little while before rolling it back up and draining another tankard.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 15, 2008)

You sit around talking for a few hours, about an hour ago the vilot haired boy grabbed his forehead and ran upstairs. He now calmly walk down the stairs to the bar, puts some coins on the counter and wispers something to the innkeeper before walking out. 

The innkeeper then calls over a barmaid and points in you direction while wispering something and handing her a sheet of paper. The barmaid quickly approaches and studders "T-That purple haired b-boy wants you all t-to meet him at a s-small shack d-down the road." She puts the paper on the table. It is a curde map of the area with a spot circled in ink. She stand their for a second before turning and shuffeling away.


----------



## Halford (Oct 16, 2008)

The merchant stands and raises and enquiring eyebrow,

"Well shall we?  One last thing before we do, I will for the sake of social nicetie er up an introduction, I am The Late *Alariass Karamon*, and I am shall we say lacking a pulse, not in the nasty unsanitary way you are perhaps accustomed to, but rather in a dry and presentable manner.  I hope this will cause no undue alarm, I assure you I am a respectable gentleman and a most useful traveling companion."

He watches the group cautiously ready to beat a hasty retreat should any take issue with his undeath.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 16, 2008)

The spearman in forest greens stands as he drains the last of his tankard, and presses another coin into the hand of the barmaid before she scurries off. He scruggs at priest's claim to lacking a pulse as he picks up his pack from under the table. "As long as you don't try to bite me I don't see a problem. Shall we be off then?"


----------



## Halford (Oct 16, 2008)

Alariass chuckles dryly,

"I don't see that being a problem Master Huntsman, you are not to my taste - a fact I am sure neither of us lament!  In anycase I am no Vampire."

With that he turns and walks out of the door.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 17, 2008)

Haereka separates from the bar and ghosts ethereally over to the table for a peek at the map. She then makes a beeline for the marked spot, going straight through the wall. But as she does, she calls back telepathically to Grabhar. _I don't suppose you could buy me a minute or so dear? I'd like to make sure that violet tressed lad has *useful* things to say._

[sblock=hellrazor111]Assuming Haereka can find the marked location and the purple haired guy is there, possess a nearby unattended object, then she'll attempt psionically Charm him (DC 15). If successful, she'll claim to be a dragonspirit, try to confirm that he was going to talk to the other PC's about missing dragons,  and ask him to introduce her once they arrive. If he was planning to talk to them about something else, I'll still ask for the intro, get details on what he IS planning to talk about, and work the dragon angle into whatever he's actually concerned with. 

If unsuccessful, I'll try again (DC 17 affecting aberrations, dragons, elementals, or outsiders as well). Don't worry, I don't want to derail the plot in any way. What I do want to do is to get the purple-haired guy to help establish Haereka as a spirit whose purpose is to guide and aid the others on the quest.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 17, 2008)

Grabhar reaches out to take hold of the priest's shoulder before he can start out the door, while casting an eye to the others at the table. "Please take a few moments to make sure all of your materials are in order before we hike out into the night. The beasts have been attacking all throughout the area, and I would hate to see anyone in my company caught unawares after spending seveeral hours in a cozy tavern with many distractions..." as he glances over at the young barmaid again. "Make sure nothing is ...misplaced before we set off." After a couple minutes of checking his own rig, the spearsage seems satisfied and stands back up as he slings his small pack over his massive shoulders and his spear sheath. 

Those who are watching may notice that his forest gloves are tipped with a prestine set of razor sharp animal claws that seem to be attached from the inside of the gloves.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Marius frowns at the proclamation of undeath. But he decides to wait out, he heard of non-evil undead. And some powerful casters had elemental or other bloodlines that required no pulse.


I don't need to check anything. Way of the Dragon teaches us that weapon is just an item. Wielder is actual weapon and I am trained to be as deadly as dragon claw with or without help of items.

Still he waits with same unnatural immovability while other check their gear.


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

Alariass's holds out a warding hand as the big man approaches,

"You will forgive me my friend, but I am not yet comfortable enough in our acquaintance to allow you to approach me so closely. No doubt I would be outmatched, and it would hardly help build trust between our fledgling company."

The plain merchant's face is inscruitable,

"I have no need to prepare my gear, but by all means go ahead and check your own. You will find I am possessed of almost infinite patience, when it is warranted."

[sblock=Grabhar and [B]Marius[/B]]
OOC: Introducing Alariass's heroic psi-crystal Trikk!

Inside their minds Grabhar and Marius "hear" the following fast paced dialogue in a "voice" which somehow conveys a gunghow and cavalier attitude with every "syllable",

"Hello! Don't be alarmed I am Trikk, the bosses best bossom buddy! You seem like a tough pair of fellows, once we join up I am sure we will slay many foes together! Ah, sorry, the boss says I waffle. He doesn't like to be touched by the way - I think he prefers to be dead, it involves fewer fluids he says - you fleshy people are welcome to them - and fewer people want to touch you when bits might drop off, ha! I don't think the claws help either, they are awesome though!  I'm a crystal by the way, very shiny, very clear."

There is a brief pause in the onslaught of telepathic speech as Grabhar "hears" swishing noises, which are oddly reminiscent of a small child playing at swordsman.

"In anycase the boss wanted to tell you that if you want to talk to him in private you just rub your nose and I'll relay anything you want to say - though you must be within about thirty feet of the boss. He also says, "I am wary of this meeting, be on your guard." He's far too cautious, I always tell him, we get in trouble we get ourselves out relax, but no...." [/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 18, 2008)

[Haereka]
The shack is in the area marked on the map, though not a ligh is visible. Looking through the wall, there is no one in there, though a moment later the purple-haired boy walks in. He lights a lantern before setting his sword down on a crate, then removes his chest piece. He grabs and downs a bottle of some silvery liquid and puts it in another crate next to a cot. He grabs a stool and sit facing the door of the place.
As he sits there, you attempt to charm him. As soon as you prod his brain, a mental barrier forms and you are denied. He spins around looking for someone. After a few seconds he gets up and moves to make a fire in a stove against the wall. You try again after he sits down, this time a little harder and meet the barrier once agai. He spins around to your direction, his eyes glowing faint blue in color. He looks at your position with a grin and says "You can show yourself, I can see you almost plain as day." His eyes don't move from your location.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 18, 2008)

Haereka wild shapes into the form of a breathtakingly beautiful, blonde human woman before returning to physical manifestation. Her form is both buxom and svelte, to a degree almost never seen in a world unfamiliar with plastic surgery. Her eyes, twin saphires, radiate a liquid clarity that is almost too intense to look upon, atop cheekbones that balance prominence with fey elegance. She speaks in an intimate breathy whisper, "Interesting, you are no mere boy I take it? I for one should know that appearances can be deceiving. So what manor of being are you that you did see me? Oh, and by the way, I love the hair. It's scrumptious."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 18, 2008)

"I'm extremely gifted with magic ma'am, as powerful as the town wizard, though i wasn't born here."

The boy grabs a piece of wood and with a few mumbled word it forms into a stool. "Have a seat fair lady, I'm thinking that your with that group at the inn? I'm also guessing that you want to know why I called for you, considering that you were trying to invade my mind?" A moment later he adds "Thanks for the complement, the color's natural."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 19, 2008)

Grabhar makes an afluently apologetic gesture to the merchant and looks back toward the table at the elven maiden that had been dining with them. With his warm smile he extends one hand toward the door and the other to her if she would like to use it to help her from her seat. [sblock=mentally @ Trikk]You know its very innconsiderate to innitiate mental contact without an invitation, my little bauble. But I'm quite used to it at this point... I wasn't really interested in grabbing your owner, so much as making sure we were ready for a treck through the night.[/sblock]a few moments later...

Approaching the tiny cabin, the spearsage can hear the voice of his travelling companion from inside along with that of the boy the impromptu dinner party were coming to meet. His spear once again in hand, he lightly taps on the door.[sblock=mentally @ Haereka]We are just outside.[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 19, 2008)

"Ah, think nothing of it my friend, I hope you will forgive my excentricities!"  Alariass replies apologetically, following Grabhar and the others to the hut.

He nods to the boy and his comely companion pleasently smiling pleasently and doffing his hat.  When he does so the group percieve a withered, but presentable Elven corpse, and it is clear to those who understand such things that Alariass has had himself embalmed.  He swiftly returns the hat to his head and is once more an innocuous merchant.

"Greetings you wished to see us?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 19, 2008)

The boy invites you into his hut. He creates 2 more chairs for you to sit on, then invite you to sit down gesturing to the chairs and his cot. 

Welcome, thank you all for coming out here to meet me. First off, my name is Seifer. 
He pauses to learn everyone's name.
"Now to why I called you to meet me. I'm looking to end this were-tiger problem. I have business in Wyndia, but won't be able to pass until it is dealt with. I have learned the location of their layer, but there are too many of them for me to take alone. There will be a reward in it for you after it is done." After a moment he adds, "The Wyndian government may also give you a reward for taking care of the beasts." He tosses another log into the stove.


----------



## Halford (Oct 20, 2008)

Alariass frowns, but after a brief period of consideration nods slowly.

"Very well, I think I could prove amenable to such a task should the compensation prove adequate.  Might we perhaps hear more details about this proffered reward, and the location of this lair?  Do you have an estimate of numbers, information about any exceptional specimens, etc.?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 20, 2008)

Haereka smiles winningly while inwardly raging. This entire matter was just starting, yet already events were spinning out of her control. If she had just had a few more minutes to smooth things over before the others arrived she could have perhaps turned the situation to her advantage. But this damnable distraction with the weretigers was already the focus, and there was no time to gauge whether Seifer would be willing to spin a useful yarn. 

With a mental effort she calms herself. The situation was far from hopeless. She just had to tread carefully. "Wyndia? Hah, I'd call it coincidence but fate is more likely. I was on my way there to look for some friends of mine that have gone missing. With all the trouble on the road, some traveling companions who know how to take care of themselves is, well, kismet. Oh, I'm sorry I haven't introduced myself. I'm Haereka. It's wonderful to meet you all."[sblock=Hellrazor]A note of sadness and regret enters Haereka's psychic voice as she silently 'speaks' to Seifer. _I hope you can find it in your heart to see past what must be the worst of first impressions. These are dark times, and regrettable as it is, I thought it prudent to try to determine your intentions. There are matters afoot of which you may not be aware. And, unfortunately, I'm err not allowed to speak of them yet. But I promise when the time is right I'll explain everything. _[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

I heard of only one of the beasts. To have whole lair of them spells trouble for this entire area.

I am Marius Goldleaf. I am willing to hear what you have to offer. Any information will be appreciated.

Marius bows slightly first toward Haereka then Seifer.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 21, 2008)

"The information I offer is a bit of a...secret. I myself happened across it from an abandoned house. At first I thought it was blank paper, but magic proved otherwise." Seifer pauses for a second "And I have come across some items that may prove useful for you." He adds with a smile.

"As for the location and numbers, there are 8 of them hidden in the forest north of the town, and yes, there used to be one, but the few victems that survived have apparently turned. The leader has gotten them to join him with threats." He licks his lips before continuing, "If you wish to help, we should leave early in the morning so we get there before night."


----------



## Halford (Oct 21, 2008)

Alariass frowns,

"Very well I believe I can lend my powers to this venture.  Consider the services of the Late Alariass Karamon engaged, again providing that the reward is significant enough to justify the risk.  I am ready to leave now, but if those of you still "choosing life", require your beauty sleep then I shall of course wait - I am used to waiting."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 21, 2008)

"Hmmm so these beasts multiply like a desease, instead of the old fashioned way? That's just not the way it's suppose happen. I would have thought Windia would have sent in troops if the creature is killing off the population." Grabhar shift is position where he's leaning against the wall as if the small room is uncomfortable. 

"These things can't be allowed to spread. I really like hunting in these forests, and their numbers are already becoming a problem." He absently runs a claw gloved finger over the bit of antler stuck in his belt as he stares off in no particular direction. His gaze snaps back to the group after a moment. "So let's hear this offer of yours young-un." He adds his winning smile as he stands up from the walls and flips one of the chairs around to sit on backwards and sits among the group. "So does this monstermaker have some kind of plan, or is he just really picky about what type of folk he spends his time with?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 23, 2008)

"They think the beasts make layer in the mountains, and they won't listen to me sense I'm only a kid." He lets out a sigh before continuing "I believe even the beast is being controlled." He stands up and turns away, you watch him wipe his face before he turns back around. He chuckles then says, "Sorry, but it's hard to call a friend a beast. What I think is that someone wants to gather up some sort of army and is using him as a pawn." He grips the stool and squeezes, his knuckles turning white.

"What i propose is that we attack at day, so that afflicted ones won't transform. Well, I've told you their location and my objective any other questions?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Yes, there are questions. Are we going for capture so they can be cured eventualy? Or is this cleaning operation? Do you know exact count so we don't miss someone?

Personaly, I'd prefer to capture them so we can cure innocents who were afflicted. And if even source of this unfortune is controlled it might pay to capture him so we can find out who or what is behind all of this.

Oh, and we might take some belladona with us, both for personal use and to disable weres. Does anyone know someone here or has seen alchemist shop?

OOC: Except for those who already have templates, undead and such 
OOC2: where can one find belladona in small village? At local midwife? witch?


----------



## Halford (Oct 23, 2008)

Alariass frowns,

"You seem uncommonly knowledgeable about Lycanthropy Master Goldleaf... How did you come by the knowledge? In anycase Belladona would be helpful, in case any of my new colleagues are bitten, but for little else - the creatures will no doubt be too far gone. I can produce dried Belladona if the worst comes to the worst. Otherwise it would take an effort beyond my means to remove the creatures afflictions - I suggest a swift merciful death to be the kindest option."

Turning to Seifer he tuts, and is still for a moment after which a chair appears beneath him.

"So this creature is or was your friend?  It would take great power to compel such a creature, though a Psionicist could do so more easily - of course the control need not be supernatural in nature."

[sblock=K.Nature 34]K.Nature (1d20+15=34) [/sblock]

[sblock=Neurotic]Sorry to be a pedant, but you should really be making knowledge checks to know information like the use of Belladona, etc. Not a big deal at all, but a personal peeve(sp?) is the use of OOC knowledge. We may have access to the Monster Manual, but our characters don't - well not unless they make really high knowledge checks![/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Knowledge about Lycanthropy*

Way of the Dragon is the way of knowledge. I came to my knowledge by listening to others. By learning from books. And by learning by my self in the wide world.

Part of our training in the temple was study of various creatures and their anatomies and ways to defeat them.

Would you like to hear about your strengths and weaknesses, honored dead? 
Marius' voice turns cold at the last sentence.

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15=30); Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+9=28) 

[sblock=OOC]
I didn't try to use metaknowledge, it's something Marius knows well. Besides belladona might be common knowledge even if believed superstituous by some.

Sorry about that last part, Marius is LG gold dragon. Undead aren't somethin he is too happy about.
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 23, 2008)

"Well I am glad to see that I have a fellow scholar with whom to discourse.  The value of knowledge is all to easy to underestimate.  As to my weaknesses I assure you I am well aware of them and have taken appropriate measure to negate them.  I find the advantages of undeath enough of a compensation, though I must also face the prejudice of those who equate undeath and evil.  Just because something is true most of the time does not mean it is true all of the time.  I am not a evil being Master Goldleaf, merely a dedicated one, dedicated to the pursuit of knowledge.  I suspect we should get along famously."

The innocuous merchant smiles,

"And in the spirit of friendship, would anyone else like a seat?"

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]Works for me Neurotic![/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grabhar rubs his chin as he takes all this new information in. "You are both clearly more knowledgable about our prey than I. Plants and poisons though aren't exactly the way I tend to have gone about my hunts in the past. Be there any other weaknesses these beasts have, that the weaponed folk here might use?" If anyone is looking at the spearsage, they might notice his hunched back actually move indendently from the rest of his torso.


----------



## Halford (Oct 24, 2008)

Alariass nods at Grabhar's words,

"Ah yes forgive me my friend, you would be wanting silver for lycanthropes.  I am afraid I do tend to overlook martial concerns upon occasion being more concerned with the cerebral."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 24, 2008)

Grabhar picks up his spear from its resting place against the wall and looks at the tip for a moment, then turns the spear slowly in his strong hands and the tip morphs into a wickedly barbed, silver spade shape. "There now, that's better. They won't get away from you this time old friend." He then sets it back where he was resting it before.


----------



## Halford (Oct 24, 2008)

"Fascinating!"  Alariass exclaims peering at the spear.

"You are quite the talented assemblage!"  He informs the group.

"If I might be so bold would everyone be prepared to share therir talents - to give a resume as it were?  Or at least to reveal what they will offer up to enuiring minds in battle in anycase - forewarned is, afterall, forearmed.  I myself will attempt to avoid direct physical confrontation and assault our foes with the elements and with astral constructs, ectoplasmic entities formed by the power of my mind - I shall attempt to have these entities bear he brunt of combats if our foes do not comprehend their nature, and endeavour to provide a distraction so that our melee combatants might hit home more frequently.  Against certain enemies my knowledge of how to attack a beast most efficiently should also proffer help in piercing their hides."


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 24, 2008)

Haereka drifts, apparently unconsciously, away from Alariass and and Grabhar but toward Marius. "I'm not so superstitious as to consider all deformity to be a mark of evil." She says, eyeing Grabhar's back. Her gaze shifts back to Alariass, wary.And I consider all those bearing draconic blood to be kin. But I've never heard of undead that aren't evil. You don't look deceased, what manner of undead are you? And were you found out or volunteer your, er, status to the others?"


----------



## Halford (Oct 24, 2008)

Alariass smiles, and his voice takes on a lecturing tone - albeit one infused with more enthusiasm by far than he has previously evidenced.

"Ah, well as to undead in general ghosts need not be evil and you will find that the majority of unintelligent undead are not evil in and of themselves, though they are frequently used for evil ends - a tool, or weapon if you prefer.  The practice of animating such creatures may also be considered evil, a act confirmed by the refusal of those deities regarded as "good" to grant such spells to their clerics - personally I would argue that there are instances in which the casting of such spells might not be properly considered evil - though I admit such occasions would be highly unusual."

He pauses and removes his hat once more.

"I myself am now a creature known as a Necropolitan, and no, Necroplitans are not inherently evil - though I will admit that the majority of my compatriots dabble with forces too dark to leave their souls entirely unstained.  I embraced Undeath - at considerable expense - to ensure that I could complete my work.  I have absented myself from the afterlife that my research may benefit those upon this mortal coil.  The act of becoming a Necropolitan requires a certain degree of moral flexibility, but unlike the attainment of Lichdom it does not involve the pain of others, but rather ones own agony - the rewards are smaller than Lichdom to be sure, but so is the price."

The Necropolitan blinks.

"Ah, do forgive me, how I prattle on.  Any excuse to lecture I am afraid.  I do tend to feel that knowledge ought to be shared wherever possible - and prudent."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 27, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

I heard rumors that were-tigers may be harmed by ivory weapons. Something about their origins or something. Silver works however. Other than that, try not to get hit by both claws as they can rake and bite is almost inevitable once they get hold of you.

As for my abilities, I am simple knowledge seeking monk. I can stun living opponents by hitting their vulnerable spots and can defeat or kill almost anything by my bare hands before they even realize they are under attack. I prefer not to kill or even to fight, but I will as need arises.

[sblock=OOC]
Ivory killing is flavor thing. In D&D every were is harmed by silver which is not the way folklore of different cultures work. In India there are stories of were tigers killed by ivory; in England stories of wereboars killed only by oaken spears, were wolves harmed by silver; in Philippines there are stories of were sharks etc etc...each culture has something it fears and it converts those to myths. Killing such supernatural creatures is always with something special, mostly material they are familiar with.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Grabhar stands from the wall where he's been leaning and picks up his spear once again. "...Very well, I am not just a simple spearman." From beneath the folds of his voluminous green cloak he slowly unfurls his impressive golden feathered wings. "I am Grabhar Goldenwing, once a captain of the Windian Royal Guard. I am what is not commonly known - as a Spearsage." He spins his spear around his back and lightly stabs the little chair that had been meant for him. A chilling, cobalt blue flame coils around the silver spear and lances out, charring the wooden seat to a cinder. There are no incantations or gestures from the Windian, no flashes of light or sound to accompany this manifestation of energy, which may confuse those spellcasters that have not seen this type of display before. "...And my - abilities - can be as varied as the situation requires." He adds with a sort of grim smirk. He folds his wings back up under his cloak, and resumes the posture of a hunchback once more.

OOC- Use flame blade, then recover the maneuver as a full round action..


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 29, 2008)

Seifer stands silently as he watches what everyone can do. A barely noticable grin on his face.


----------



## Halford (Oct 30, 2008)

Alariass nods,

"Very well, thank you for the data gentlemen, it will help me I assure you.  I assume we are to set off in the morning Seipher?  So let us hear anymore relevant details and then those who need to can rest before we set out."


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 30, 2008)

"Oh, I should probably say something about my talents." Haereka giggles, absently fiddling with one of the gems sewn into the plunging neckline of her courtiers gown. "Physical confrontations aren't really my forte. But I'm really hard to find when I don't want to be seen. So I suppose I'd make a pretty good scout. And I can manipulate certain energies, even while hidden. I know that sounds vague, but its versatile and kinda hard to explain." She grins impishly.


----------



## Halford (Oct 30, 2008)

Alariass smiles, even in life he had little interest in womenfolk - books were much more rational.

"Well please do try, you will find I have little difficulty comprehending as a rule.  By what method do you remain hidden, mundane, magical, or extraordinary?  These energies you manipulate, what form are they likely to take, and out of pure curiosity whjat is there origin, divine, arcane, mental, incarnum based, etc.?  And most of all how will you operate if we face a battle?  Should we take any precautions to avoid striking you if you are hidden, avoid using area effects, etc?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 31, 2008)

Grabhar seems to just notice the comely female that was already in the cabin when they got there. This may seem strange to those who saw him shamelessly flirting with the bar maids all evening. "Probably something like the mind powers you lay claim to wrinkles." As he steps up next to the 'merchant' with a wry smile. "I don't understand why such a lovely lady as yourself would ever want to go unseen, especially with such a clever neckline, but such an ability could proove quite useful when big nasty beasts are about. With you, the quiet young elf there and myself, not much should be able to sneak up on us thats for sure." 
He reluctantly turns his attention back to their young host. "So as soon as we get this payment business sorted out young master, we can away for the rest of the evening and meet back here at first light to begin our journey."


----------



## Halford (Oct 31, 2008)

Alariass nods to himself and stands silently.

[sblock="Haereka"]You hear a voice inside your mind, it sound like it is reading from a script,

"So you are a Psionicist?  Should this be the case we can augment one anothers powers.  With contact we can use each others powers though it requires time to do so.  In certain circumstances it may prove a boon."[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 1, 2008)

"While what I offer isn't money, I have a few wands and potions and other items you can choose from, and a scroll that has what I believe to be useful info." he pauses to think "And the Wyndian government may have money for you if you take care of their problem...also the road block will be gone."


"Also, you guys can stay at the inn free of charge, though my dad's not too happy about it."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Grabhar 's attention is drawn back to the conversation, at the mention of goodies. "Well now we're talking young master, break out the the tools you have to help us, help you."


----------



## Halford (Nov 6, 2008)

"Well let us see these items and we shall choose."  Alarriass says always keen to examine scrolls.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 7, 2008)

Seifer walks up to and pops open a couple of crates that are sitting next to each other. He takes a look back at the group before pulling out about half a dozen items. He lays them on a table and says "You each can take 1 item with you as your payment."
List of items:
2 Scrolls
A purple shard, banded with mitherl on a silver chain.
A glowing black crystal
A rod made of light-blue glass
A monocle
and a hat
"I created a few of these, the others were...found in my travels."


----------



## Halford (Nov 8, 2008)

"And I trust you are able to enlighten us as to their abilities?  I prefer to make an informed decision."  Alarrias says leaning forward with interest.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 9, 2008)

"OK, well the scrolls, one is of energy immunity, the other is chain lightning. The pendant is a Spell Shard of Magic Missile. The glowing crystal is a lesser life drinking crystal. The rod is one of frost. The hat is the Hat of Disguise, and the monocle is an Artificers Monocle." He explains while pointing to each object.


----------



## Halford (Nov 9, 2008)

"Ah, well in that case I shall take the Artificer's Monacle, if my colleagues have no objections."  Alariass says pocketing the monacle with great care.

"Out of curiosity are the scrolls arcane or divine in origin?"

OOC: Alariass is always going to want to know if scrolls are arcane or divine, fyi.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Spearman bends down and deftly scoups up the hat. He pushes back the deep green hood that has been cloaking most of his head in shadow, but now his pointed ears and ornately braided blonde dreadlocks stand out as quite striking, as it contrasts wonderfully with the deeply tanned skin of his smooth face. 

He places the hat over the mass of tangles, and a cascade of golden strait hair replaces it, along with his ears becoming rounded and his wings seeming to vanish alltogether. The hat itself morphs into a delicately long black feather that is woven into his new hair just behind the ear. He also seems to shrink over half a foot in height, making him blend in with the party quite a bit better. "Hows it look? It sets pretty cunning don't cha think?" His clothes slowly morph as well into lustrous golden robes that give him all the bearing of a nobleman, except for the large silver spear in his other hand of course. Then the haft of the spear too seems to turn golden even as this happens, delicate runes and scribing trace goregeous patterns out from the strong hand that grasps it in the middle until it reaches the ends. "Mmm it seems that the hat is the last piece of the set I have been cobbling together over the years..." Grabhar looks as if hes trying very hard to contain is pleasure at the choice of payment that their youthful host  has offered him. "Well then, it seems we have struck an accord young master. Your were-problem will soon be at an end. I shall meet you all in the morning then, as I have some other 'business' to attend to." 

As he turns to head out the door, his clothing and spear turn black, as his hair returns to its original configuration and his wings are present once more. He looks back over his shoulder and gives the ladies present each a flirtatious nod and then disappears into the night in a whirl of wingbeats.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, um, magister Karamon is it? I'm not sure if I can answer your questions. I just envisage what I want to happen and it does. So I guess that means my abilities are mental, or just plain innate. Anyway, you probably don't have to worry about accidently hitting me when you can't see me. I won't be in the line of fire."[sblock=Telepathically to Alariass]_I've never tried to boost somebody else's powers before. But yes I can mindspeak, so maybe it would work. We'll have to try it some time._[/sblock]Hareka turns to Grabhar with a grin before he leaves, "Not a shy one are you? My neckline and I would rather, er, shade our glory, or what have you, than get clawed or bitten or otherwise violently ravaged. But yes, that is a good look on you."

She then looks over the curiousities on the table and shrugs, "I don't really know how to use this stuff. Except for the crystal, you affix to a weapon right. But life drinking? I don't think so. Seifer dear, would you be willing to just owe me a favor?"


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Too much arcane items. I'll take the weapon crystal if everyone agrees.


----------



## Halford (Nov 13, 2008)

Alariass nods to himself seemingly,

"Well my new companions I suggest we ready ourselves for the morrow." 

With that he departs and makes his way back into the Inn.  Once there he takes a room and spends the night as usual thinking and flicking through the well thumbed pages of his prayer book.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 15, 2008)

Grabhar returns to the Inn and spends the rest of the sultry young barmaid's shift whispering honey sweet nothings into her ear until business starts to die down. He then retires to his room with the barmaid in tow, much to the chagrin of the barkeep who meticulously picks the evenings payment off the bar.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 16, 2008)

"Goodnight, see you soon." Seifer say as people take an item and leave

Once everyone has left but Hareka, Seifer says "Please have a seat." Motioning to the cot. It is surprisingly soft, like feathers. "You wished to talk to me?" starts putting the left over items back in the crate.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Marius went toward the inn with the others, but got lost somewhere along the way. He found himself cosy log to sleep under, covered himslef with his voluminous cloak and promptly fell asleep.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 18, 2008)

After the others head out, Haraeka flashes Seifer a smile, half sheepish, half sultry. "I really don't have a particular favor in mind. But I'm sure I'll be able to come up with something, while we're out, travelling under th stars. Is that OK?"

After a bit more flirting Haraeka wishes Seifer a good night, gets a meal and rom at the inn.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Waking at first light, Marius finds some berries for light breakfast, exercises for short while and meditates on draconic might inherent in his teachings.

Then he starts toward the inn hoping the others are already up and knowing for sure that at least an abomination is awake.

OOC: Haereka might take something and let somebody else use it (such as scrolls or something) and 'have IOU note' within the party.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 19, 2008)

The spearsage rises silently before dawn. He gently untangles his limbs from the exhausted maiden, still unconscious from the evenings festivities and pulls the blanket up over her slender soft form. He grabs his gear as quietly as he can and heads out for his morning training before breakfast.

In a grassy clearing just to the west of town, he spends an hour whirling his spear about in a complicated series of patterns and thrusts. Throughout the routine, the spear changes length several times from short to standard to long, while he alternates fighting from the ground and executing a dizzying array of swoooping dives and aerial charges.

After bathing in the river that divided the clearing, he returns to his room, placing a small bunch of wildflowers and a couple peices of fruit on the small stool next to the matress by the girl's quietly snoring form. He brushes a strand of her long dark hair from over her eyes, with his large hand, just before the roosters in the village start to wake everyone else. She opens her eyes to his warm expression and very nearly purrs with contentment. 

"I think its time for the day to start my pet. I saw these in the field and they reminded me of your sweet scent. So I brought them so you could have something wild to remember me by. I'll be away for a while, but I'll find you when I get back to conitinue our... discussusion at even greater length."

Sharing the craving to just crawl back into bed with eager young woman, he shakes the lust from his eyes and heads down into the common area again to meet up with the others. The smell of cooking food is a welcome distraction to replace the other scent still strong in his nostrils. The morning light pouring in through the open windows invigorates him further, and he takes a seat at the bar where a steaming plate of food set in front of him which he devours without any hestitation. Waiting for the others to finish their morning rituals, and join him here before they set out.

When Haraeka comes in and joins him, Grabhar leans over toward her with a devilish grin.[sblock=@ Haereka]"I would have invited you to join us last night, but I remember what that hide of yours actually feels like. Its not something I'd imagine a young girl could... appreciate the way I can."[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 19, 2008)

[Haraeka] You and Seifer talk while he escorts you to the inn. He wishes you a good night and a 'see you in the morning, making sure you get the free room.

The early morning is quite chilly, and a light fog rises up from the river. The inn is busy even now, with people eating before going on with their day. 

As you head down to breakfast (or enter the inn)you see Seifer sitting at one of the tables, rocked back with his feet proped up and a mug in his hand. Across from him is a figure armed in adamentine.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Good morning, gentleman.

How are you today?

OOC: Add "and ladies" to greeting if any are present when Marius enters


----------



## Halford (Nov 24, 2008)

Alariass comes down at a conventional time, though of course he has not slept, and weighs up the new figure with Seifer.

"Morning all, I trust you slept well and are ready to deal with those pesky cats.  Ah, Seipher care to introduce your companion?"

OOC: What kind of armor does he wear, what kind of weapons are visible, does he have a holy symbol, etc.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 25, 2008)

Haereka saunters out of her room fashionably late, catching Alariass' question at the top of the stairs. She pauses, suddenly cautious, waiting for the answer. 

_This could be a problem, appearing and committing to an identity before gauging the other players was sloppy. Worse, Seifer's ability to somehow see her, when she was both invisible and hiding, was both remarkable and dangerous._ 

The moment stretching in her mind, Haereka calms herself. She rationalizes, _Yes, murphy's Law would dictate that this newcomer is some sort of divinely connected religious zealot, which would, of course, ruin everything. But surely, the actual chances of such a thing being the case were quite small._


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 25, 2008)

*Duh moment*

If the figure in adamantine is War change above greeting to:
Good morning gentlem...

War, good morning! What are you doing so far south?

OOC: just a reminder, Marius and War know each other from the temple...

As Alariass comes Marius nods, but offers no warm greetings.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 25, 2008)

Grabhar picks up his plate and joins the others at the table now that everyone seems to be congregating arouns Seifer. He nods greeting to all as he digs back into his food, taking great pleasure in every mouthful. The lovely young maid comes rushing down the stairs from his room, and blushes when she sees the spearman still at the inn. 

His plate cleaned, grabhar turns his attention to those he will be setting out with soon. "So Seifer, who's your metallic mate here? He's obviously a wiley warrior of some sort, but doesn't smell...local." He adds with a sniff and a winning smile, not a speck of food has been left anywhere on his face. "Are we expecting any other new... hmmm faces before we head out?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is War, a newly met friend. He's a paladin from the dragon temple.

As War looks to you, it seems he is not _wearing_ adamentine, rather that it is his skin that is adamentine. At his side is a long sword, but with no handle. He has no holy symbol on him. Next to him on the table is small chest that keeps fidgeting.

Hello Marius, tis a fine morning. I came here because I heard that there is evil attacking this village. I met this fellow while I was hunting for information. He knows where the were-monsters are. Did he already ask you?

After he finishes, Seifer says I'm going to go outside now, need some fresh air, this places is getting crowded. He takes a drink before getting up and heading toward the door.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 26, 2008)

A slight chill runs down Grabhar's spine at the metallic voice that comes out of the inanimate face of the crusader. Nodding his agreement with Seifer, the windian gets up from the table. "Perhaps we could discuss this...outside. There seem to be quite a few extra sets of ears in the Inn this morning." Grabhar turns and goes outside, quickly catching up with Seifer.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 26, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Yes, War, all of us here are ready for hunting the hunters. Evil such as this cannot be allowed to run rampant. And there are rumors that certain item I'm after is somewhere in the vicinity.

It's good to see you again. Let's follow others outside to hear details.


----------



## Halford (Nov 27, 2008)

Alariass smiles politely, appearing to be a simple if well attired merchant.  Observing silently he follows the others outside.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 30, 2008)

The skies are overcast and the light scent of rain is mixed in with the cool autumn air as you leave the inn. Seifer is crouched down along the mostly empty street, head in his arms.

Seifer gives a couple of sniffs and wipes his face before standing up. He adjusts his armor and sword before turning around. When he sees you, he chuckles and rubs the back of his head. He lets out a heavy sigh before saying Are we ready to go or do you have things you still need to do or any questions?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar stretches his sinewy arms out wide and draws his spear to lean on while he waits for the others. his brown clothing looks old and tattered in the morning sun and his volumious hooded cloak hides both his mass of golden locks and impressive wings with little difficulty. Looking over at the sniveling boy who was so kind to pay them up front, there isn't a hint of empathy or compassion for his suffering in the spearsages deep blue eyes. "So which way are we heading young master? I'll take a quick scout that way while the others gather their things for the trek through the woods. Do you have some kind of map to the beasts' lair, or a set of landmarks I can see from above?"


----------



## Halford (Dec 1, 2008)

"I am ready to follow and fight as necessary, lead on I am anxious to earn my pay and more importantly expand my knowledge." Alariass says rubbing his hands together eagerly.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 1, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

I'd like to know where are we going and how long will it take to get there. Other then that, I'm ready to go.

On the way, I'd like to hear more about your type of spells or powers from all of you casters, I mean, what can we expect from you? Area blasts? Targeted destruction? Combat field control? Boosts? You know, so we can discuss tactics, especialy Grabhar and me. And War too once he gets to melee...


----------



## Halford (Dec 7, 2008)

"Well speaking for myself you will likely find yourself aided by creatures known as astral constructs, my insight into the creatures you face can rarely be faulted, follow my instructions and you will find you strike true more often.  I do also have several area of effects, however I will not use these if you are within their area unless matters are truly desperate - and likely not even then." Alarrias informs the group.

"If we face a large group of foes, or a powerful group at any rate, it might also behoove you all to remain in within 30ft of each other and myself so that I might increase your speed via the Haste spell.  I may even be tempted to do a small amount of healing should the need arise though I would prefer to do so out of battle as much as possible."

OOC: Bump!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 8, 2008)

We are heading north and west. The only landmark I can think of is that they make lair near a tree that other trees won't grow next to. says Seifer.

Yes, that would be good to do. As for me, I have a talent for arcane magic. I have spells, but I can also launch raw magic at an opponent. Seifer looks over back at the inn and comments As soon as War and Haereka get out here we will leave.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

My tactics are fairly straightforward. I prefer to make first attack swooping from an ambush, surprising the opponents. If there is choice I will charge spellcaster. Then, while they are recovering I pummel said spellcaster or whoever else is target with flurry of blows until either he drops or his companions recover enough to pose a threat. Then I retreat back to main group.

I prefer fighting on broken or wet ground as I'm trained to ignore such difficulties while most opponents won't be thus giving me an extra edge.

If there is such time when you want to unleash area attack while I'm inside because there is desperate situation or simply to clear away many opponents feel free to do so. I'm fast enough to evade most such attacks and if you yell "Dragon Breath" before I'll be prepared for such and take steps to avoid it before it happens. Use fire if you have a choice, just in case I don't move fast enough.


[sblock=For War]
War knows this tactics well. In conjuction with his cobra straps Marius can attack, full attack (flurry) and then move to hide or to end up behind the opponent thus flanking him for next attacker in line.

In addition he is almost impossible to charge, evading most such attacks with ease.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 8, 2008)

When Haereka finally makes her appearance, rather than sauntering out of the inn, she simply speaks up, already standing in the middle of the group (those than can see invisible and make a 29 spot check see her arise from the ground ethereally, and adjust her position before becoming material). "Oh I'm here. Just waiting to see when you silly men would notice." She rolls her eyes to puntuate the joke. Up until then she keeps an eye on Seifer, trying to determine if he percieved her ethereal form (Sense Motive 9).

"So tactics ... I can exhale walls of elemental energy that are very precise. For example, if Grabhar is fighting some beastie, I could encircle the critter in a wall of fire that radiates inward. Grabhar would be able to keep stabbing the thing without harming himself while the creature also roasts. Of caurse that trick might not work so well with punches instead of a spear. I've got a few other cards up my sleeve. I can make objects or even people dissappear temporarily. And I'm pretty persuasive in general."


----------



## vfrhjr (Dec 11, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> The large hunter drains his stein without acknowledging the tiny merchant. He clatters down the empty tankard a bit hard, and after a moment looks down directly into the trader's eyes. "You think you're ready to race through the trees hunting those hulking beasts then do you? Lets speak a little over at the bench there." Grabhar wrenches the antler free of the bar, and taking his longspear from its perch against the bar turns toward the table.
> 
> The wide crytsm spear head seems to fold in on itself until it is nothing more than a slender shard no wider than the haft of the weapon, then changes to a dull silver sheen while the haft colapses in on itself down to standard spear length and then again to short spear, which he spins around and sheaths in a wide leather loop protruding from between his shoulder blades. He sets down heavily on the benched table and shoots the serving girl a knowing smirk. He draws a large kukri and starts to wittle the oozing antler as he waits for his food to be brought to the table, leaning back lightly against the wall.





yeah , and i agree withyou


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 13, 2008)

War collects up his equipment, the box following him floating at his head level. Are we ready to go Seifer? he asks.

Seifer does not seem to notice Haereka's sudden appearance in the group. We are talking tactics War,what can you offer?

I am paladin Warforged. My sword here Benihime can have alchemical flasks plugged into it.My box here is my packmate and he supplies me my flasks while attacking on his own. I have a horse outside the city replies War

"We should get moving now, if you wish to take to the skies Grabhar, we will see you there." Seifer heads out the north gate.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar stands up from the wall he was leaning against and makes sure everything hes carrying is secure. "Well then my pedigree chums, shall we get this movable feast underway?" He indicates to Siefer with a differential wave of his suddenly cerulian blue, gloved hand a humble offer to lead the way if the youth is so inclined. "Unless this place you speak of can be easily spotted from the air, you'll need to show us the way young master. Or provide some sort of map."


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 17, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

You need to elaborate little bit, War. Not everyone is familiar with the way you fight. Do you charge first ask later? Cast? On yourself or allies who might need to wait out your casting...you know...tactics.

Yes, we should be on our way. Why don't you take off, Grabhar. You can easily follow us from the air and we'll wave you down if there is anything to discuss.

While we are at it, if we stay together for some time we might need to develop some kind of signal language or get some magic to do the talking.

[sblock=For War]
If you don't have time to post, e-mail me on s_hajnal et hotmail dot com. Marius and War know each other I may elaborate on your short description...


Also, could you post War on RG?
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

Alariass quirks a brow,

"As far as language goes if you raise your hand, or give some other prearranged signal I have a little friend who can relay any message you wish telepathically.  Feel free to utilize his abilities, though I suspect not everyone has need of them."

OOC: Are we off yet?  Alariass wants to acquire the knowledge of how to kick Weretiger ass!


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 17, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Does your friend have a name we can call him? Or is mental call enough? It would be useful if we could relay messages silently while scouting or hiding.


----------



## Halford (Dec 17, 2008)

Alariass smiles,

"Well I suppose it can do no harm to introduce you all."  He produces a small crystal from a pocket.  Suddenly it stand up in his palm on eight spindly legs and bows to the group.

"Ladies and gentlemen meet Trikk.  My apologies."

The group all "hear" the following fast paced dialogue in a "voice" which somehow conveys a gunghow and cavalier attitude with every "syllable",

"Hello everybody, we will slay many foes together!  Why we will be unstoppable, yes!  Excellent.  we will be the best of friends, heroes all!  Woe betide the silver shurking reprobates that have earned our ire!"

The necropolitan continues with a somewhat pained expression.

"Yes, please excuse Trikk his enthusiasm.  Unfortunetly he does possess certain limitations as a communication medium, he must initiate a telepathic conversation - though he can hear you and see you - though the later is only true within around forty feet, and he must be within thirty feet of you to converse."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar steps close to the monk invading any sense of personal space the dragonling may have been observing. "If its all the same to you, I'd rather not go flapping about drawing attention to myself within the town limits. You may have noticed that I've gone to some pains to hide my origins. So I think I'm going to wait until we're out of sight before I take up my hunter's role once more my exhuberant eschalon." He smiles at the monk and lightly claps him on the shoulder. "Shall we start to make our way toward the forest then?"


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

As big man steps in close Marius narrows his eyes slightly, but makes no other move or comment until Grabhar finishes and reveals he means nothing aggressive.

By all means, oh great hunter. Lead the way.

OOC: I understand we are on the way already and that tactics discussion was while walking. So we should be some distance from the village already. Didn't mean for you to go fly around in front of everyone. Sorry.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 22, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> I am paladin Warforged. My sword here Benihime can have alchemical flasks plugged into it.My box here is my packmate and he supplies me my flasks while attacking on his own. I have a horse outside the city replies War



With an effort Haereka keeps herself from goggling. But even with events so clearly conspiring against her, simply slipping away was not an option. She would find a way to do Sebek's will. To do aught else was literally unthinkable.

Haereka fades to the back for the group as they walk. As soon as all eyes are off of her, she dissipates into ethereal form. Then, catching up again while travelling underground, she telepathically contacts Alariass. _Alariass, may I have your permission for my spirit form to alight upon your shield? It seems we have much to discuss, and perhaps much to learn from each other. And I would rather do so without the effort of manifesting physically._


----------



## Halford (Dec 23, 2008)

Alariass thinks back to Haereka,

"Be my guest.  I must confess to being more than a little intrigued by you and you abilities, and not a little envious.  I welcome any opportunity to extend knowledge, especially my own, but to a lesser degree I value any furtherance of knowledge - including your own.

On a different note, I do hope our new companion's morality is less constricting than that of other Paladins of my acquiantance.  Adhering to such an inflexible code can be dashedly inconvenient, I trust he remembers that others are not so constrained.  "

The plain merchants face of the illusion remain utterly impassive as they walk on.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 23, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Oh,  before you go, Grabhar, something to think about. You might consider next time you try to be intimidating by proximity that some people actualy prefer their opponents to be close.

Marius smiles to soften the words.

I would like us, as two warriors on The Path, to compare notes and learn from each other rather then having personality contests every time you feel I slighted you. I will apologize if I inadverently insult you, but don't take every comment as if I made it especially to hurt you. We may come to know each other better in the wilds so there won't be many such occasions in the future.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*Grabhar smiles as the monk seems to have taken offense from the passive comment. "You misunderstand my scaly senechsal, I know there is no point to trying to intimidate a fellow predator such yourself. I was merely sharing a bit of information as to why I might be concealing my ancestry so close to the Windian borders. In the wilderness I have found that trying to intimidate only exposes ones position more than one would like." Placating the monk's apparently fragile ego. "We need your help to exterminate these antisocial abominations, so relax and enjoy the walk in the woods." The spearsage then unfurls his wings now that they are a good distance from the town and stretches them a bit. He thinks to Meareka - "This should be ...interesting if nothing else. I'll keep in touch." Then in a nearly silent puff of breeze he disappears through an opening in the trees. Grabhar makes low circles over the canopy staying within a couple hundered feet of the party's location, traveling in a figure eight in front of and behind the group crossing their position at the middle of the pattern. His clothing, spear and even skin take on a color very closely matching the sky to minimize his impact on the wildlife he might fly over.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 24, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

[sblock=OOC]
It's interesting how same thing comes over differently in text for different people.

I wanted to show Marius as tolerant, wanting to avoid fighting, even when faced with a challenge, but confident in his ability to handle trouble.

Additional comment was a message trying to avoid next such situation.

And if Grabhar makes 'passive' comments by 'invading personal space and towering over' people, he shouldn't be surprised if came over as a bully.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Holiday Greetings]
Merry Christmass everyone!

Well, at least to those of you who celebrate it 
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]It was meant to mean that the feral big boy is still oblivious to certain concepts, like personal space, but the statement was his attempt to take the monk into his confidence as opposed to making an attempt at any sort of intimidation. I'm trying to play him as a sort of rustic sophisticant if that makes any sense? A sort of wilderness sage thats trying to fit in without knowing completely how to. I get the same type of reaction in the real world all the time. Just because Im big and sort of naturally glowery, people think that I'm just a thug, and therefore get scared for no reason. And a Merry Christmas right back at cha  anyone that takes offense at any sort of holiday greeting needs to grow thicker skin![/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a great Holiday everyone.


[From the air] The tree Seifer mentioned sticks out, as none of the larger trees are growing near it. It is about 300 yards from the group on the ground. Seifer is leading the group in that direction.

[On the ground] Walking through the clearing, it is about 50 yards from the woods, light easily penetrates through the leafs. Seifer leads into the woods. Without looking back he asks, "Haereka, may I talk to you?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
updated
[/sblock]


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Dec 31, 2008)

War switches and attaches Benihime and prepares for battle.
"Let's roast these furballs and show them what a paladin can do with the articifer's gift." War says darkly as he hacks at a tree in frustration.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 31, 2008)

*Marius Goldleaf*

Easy War. There will be enough opportunity for hacking enemies. That tree isn't one of them. 

Marius falls in step with War.


As soon as party slows down to more careful approach, Marius hides and follows them from aside hoping to get some surprise on were-ones even if they spring some kind of ambush. He slips into his 'hunter mode' gliding over forest floor without seeming to touch it.

OOC: use as needed Spot +9; Listen +7; Hide +10; Survival +9
Knowledge (nature) (1d20+9=28) giving Marius +3 to hit and +3 to damage against were creatures

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stances and maneuvers*
*Step of the wind*

*Counter charge* - counter (immed, select STR or DEX against creatures same stat, if success redirect charge 10'; if failed creature gets +2 to hit)
*Mighty Throw* - strike (std, make touch attack and resolve as trip with STR or DEX, if success throw opponent 10')
*Shadow jaunt* - utility (std, teleport 50')
*Cloak of deception *- boost (swift, turn greater invisible)


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 31, 2008)

Halford said:


> Alariass thinks back to Haereka,
> 
> "Be my guest.  I must confess to being more than a little intrigued by you and you abilities, and not a little envious.  I welcome any opportunity to extend knowledge, especially my own, but to a lesser degree I value any furtherance of knowledge - including your own.
> 
> ...



Haereka replies telepathically,_Yes, we can only hope that his mechanical nature is not the only thing that makes him unusual amonst paladins. I'm far from an advocate for pointless barbarism. But I'm sure you of all people understand that to act in the greater good requires knowledge, which in turn often requires sacrifice of one sort or another. Thus doing what is truly the right thing requires a certain moral flexibility. The warfoged eagerness isn't a good sign, that he grasps the concept, but we'll see._



hellrazor111 said:


> [On the ground] Walking through the clearing, it is about 50 yards from the woods, light easily penetrates through the leafs. Seifer leads into the woods. Without looking back he asks, "Haereka, may I talk to you?"



Still possessing Alariass' shield, Haereka then reaches out to Seifer's mind. _Oh honey, I thought you'd never ask! ... Or is this about the weretigers?_


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 2, 2009)

_It seems that the paladin has you a little on edge, so I thought I would let you know what we talked about. I guess the biggest thing is that he is a paladin of law, he doesn't believe in following good or evil._ He pauses for a reaction before continuing with _And he told me he serves Gond and is on a mission, he wont go into details but he's looking for info on something._


----------



## Halford (Jan 3, 2009)

Alariass thinks back to his unusual new companion Haereka,

"A most enlightened statement my friend, I think we shall get along splendidly.  As for the Paladin, well we shall as always watch learn adapt and overcome - should it be necessary, let us pray iti snot."

[sblock=OOC] Bring on the Weretigers.  For my part I am not concerened about there being a Paladin, just having fun playing around with my characters perceptions, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 13, 2009)

Srry people, I've been busy with last week studying for this weeks midterms. Midterms go for the rest of the week I'll post again after that (friday, saturday)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar makes a low pass over the most likely path that the rest of the group will most likely cross through, keeping his eyes sharp for hidden dangers that may lay in wait for them. Spot: 22
He thinks to Haereka as he passes relatively close over the party, "Haereka, the tree that the boy described is about 300 yards ahead. It may be time to flex those big brain muscles of yours to strengthen the group, and let the finger wiggler types know its just about that time too. Let me know if I need to swoop down for any group bulkings."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 17, 2009)

[Grabhar]As you fly overhead you cannot see anything, but getting closer reveals 2 large humanoid creatures sitting high in the trees on either side of the path. The first one you see drops down under the trees, but the second remains.

[Marius] You notice claw marks on a tree and following them, see a weretiger sitting quietly on a branch looking around, you see another across from the path also in a tree.

[Everyone else] Following Seifer, everyone notices deep gashes on a tree, looking up reveals a weretiger watching you, he meets your gaze and lets out a roar before jumping down.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can we assume they are in hybrid form (A.K.A. large size, tiger-striped humanoids with claws)?

Is this a surprise round, and if so who gets to act?

Do you need initiative rolls, since the 1st weretiger is engaging?

I think we're going to need a battle map for this bad boy.

[sblock=Surprise Attack if needed]Grabhar charges in on the WereTiger still sitting in the tree, from above with his longspear.

(If its flatfooted) -swift- activate peircer cloak for +2d6 dmg
-or-
(if its not flatfooted) -swift boost- summon Distracting Ember into flank
-then-
Using full charging Power Attack @ -4 to hit for +16 dmg
Use reckless charge to give +4 to hit for -4 AC
Activate Battle Leader’s Charge as part of the flying charge
to hit=24, 1d8+36=37, 5d6=23, 2d6=2
(If Im flanking I have +2 to that hit roll -or- the last 2d6 is from the cloak)[/sblock]Initiative: 1d20+7=11

Rolls: (its not working right now.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/search/?search=Grabhar


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes they are in hybrid form. 
Grabhar, you get a surprise attack vs. the weretiger in the tree who is flatfooted against you.
Marius you get a suprise attack vs the weretiger that jumped down.

Ya I need Initative rolls.


```
++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
+++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
www++-------++++++++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
www+++-------+++++++ww++++++++[B]GT[/B]++ww+++++
wwww+++-----------------------t----------
wwwww+++------[B]S[/B]--------[B]HA[/B]----------------
wwwwww+++-----------[B]W[/B]---------------------
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++[B]T[/B]+++++++++++
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww[B]M[/B]wwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww[B]w[/B]wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger

[Grabhar] The unsuspecting weretiger is hit hard, your spear going in his back and coming out his chest, with a spray of blood. It howls in pain and falls from the tree it was in,hitting branches on the way down. When it hits the ground, its body is motionless. You hear a rustling from beside you and a were tiger jumps from a tree next to yours, tackling you to the ground, it fails to hit you with claw or tooth(8 points of damage from falling 20ft)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 18, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for DM]Ok so hes using his pounce, yes? 

As we both have 10ft reach, I don't get an AoO against it, but he couldn't use his improved grab since he didn't actually hit me with any of his attacks correct? 

So we would still be in the tree, without taking any falling dmg right? 

-Or-

If he just moved in to initiate a grapple, I should get an AoO as he has to move through my 10ft reach and enter my space to do that, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 18, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> [sblock=OOC for DM]Ok so hes using his pounce, yes?
> 
> As we both have 10ft reach, I don't get an AoO against it, but he couldn't use his improved grab since he didn't actually hit me with any of his attacks correct?
> 
> ...




[sblock=For Vertexx69]
You do not get an AoO, and this was his grapple check.
1d20+16=36
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP51/59, AC 32(28)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar falls to the ground in a tangled mess with the 3rd weretiger, when a lash of fire Melee Touch=13, Fire Dmg=14 curls out of his chest, wrapping itself around the lycanthropes torso as it scorches him. The spearsage grins in the face of the shapeshifter as a growl rumbles in his throat too, exposing his own very pronounced fangs.

OOC - Counter attack for the grapple, (immediate action) Fire Reposte.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 19, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf*

HP 61/61; AC 22 (FF 18; T 22); F 12; R 12; W 10; 

Initiative 1d20+9=28

Marius steps behind unaware were-creature. Activating his gauntlets he   jumps up from his place and strikes with both hands in downward chop at weretigers collarbones.

From his lips the whisper is torn on hit: _Dragon swoops down on it's prey_

Attack rolls with flurry (1d20+10+2-1=24, 1d20+10+2-1=24) 
OOC: add two if Marius is right behind him. Not enough room for full charge (only 5' step, but I get to flurry )

Damage for flurry (2d8+4+2+2=16, 2d8+4+2+2=19) 


With reflexes honed through years of practice he strikes again before the creature even registers the threat. He strikes with hardened knuckle of his point finger into weretigers temple trying to disable the beast.
Againg whisper follows the attack: The Dragon rams with his horns.

OOC: Stun attack, non-lethal damage, Marius is trying to capture not kill.
To hit and damage rolls; Stunning fist DC 18 (1d20+10+2+2=16, 2d8+4+2+2=13)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 19, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> "Haereka, the tree that the boy described is about 300 yards ahead. It may be time to flex those big brain muscles of yours to strengthen the group, and let the finger wiggler types know its just about that time too. Let me know if I need to swoop down for any group bulkings."



Haereka's telepathic is intimate and smooth as silk, _I don't think there will be a need for that my dear. I'm going to give the one you're brawling with a little talking to. So if the fight suddenly goes out of him, please don't keep hitting him._

She then turns her attention to the weretiger grappling with Grabhar and insinuates herself into the lycanthrope's mind, _Clearly this little ambush you had planned is backfiring rather badly. Surrendering now is the only way you are going to see another day._
____________

OOC: H. is using Psionic Suggestion DC:16. Init 15.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 8, 2009)

```
++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
+++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
www++-------++++++++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
www+++-------+++++++ww++++++++[B]GT[/B]++ww+++++
wwww+++--------------[b]S[/b]-------t----------
wwwww+++----------------[B]HA[/B]----------------
wwwwww+++---------[b]TW[/B]---------------------
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++x+++++++++++
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++[B]M[/B]+++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww[B]T[/B]wwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger

Init: 
Nerotic:28
Weretiger3
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Weretiger4,5
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8

[Marius]From his lips the whisper is torn on hit: Dragon swoops down on it's prey
The weretiger it hit hard, completely suprised by the attack and starts to turn.
Againg whisper follows the attack: The Dragon rams with his horns.
Before it turns it is struk again and fall to the ground, unmoving except for a shallow breathing.

The weretiger is surrounded with flame, getting burned in the process, it jumps off and shakes itself before attacking again , and with 2 swipes of its claws it draws blood(12 dmg Grabhar)

Seifer moves back toward Alariass, the tips of his fingers glowing a eriee green color that envelops his entire hand, the mass then flies at the third tiger, but slightly misses and spirals off into a tree.

[Haereka]_Clearly this little ambush you had planned is backfiring rather badly. Surrendering now is the only way you are going to see another day._ you say in the weretigers mind, and  its reply, in a puzzeled tone is _But why, were no finished yet._

[Grabhar]The weretiger jumps off and attacks, managinmg to draw blood(I need some sort of attack, an immediate action can be use anytime)

[Alariass]With a few hand gestures and a couple of strongly spoken words, four identical clones appear around you.

Two more were tigers jump from the trees,one stoping just infront of War, and the other behind Marius, attacking with claw and tooth (14 dmg Marius)

[War]Approaches the weretiger that is in fron of him, and attaching a flask with red liquid, strikes the weretiger, the red liquid pouring out and ignighting on the weretiger. He pops in amother one that is the same as the first.(4dmg)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP41/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

OOC - Ok so the weretiger stops grappling with Grabhar (we are still both prone) getting up from prone is a move action that provokes an AoO, so how is he attacking me twice? 

Taking a swipe with one of his own claws as the monstrous beast climbs off him, Claw vs prone AC=18, 1d8+6=10. Another peal of fire arcs off of the grounded spearsage as the enemy claw connects, but Grabhar's wounds start to close even as the weretiger's claw starts to leave his flesh,  Touch=11, fire dmg=16but the flame misses the beast.

I don't need to stand up as Grabhars action is to vanish in a puff of sickening smoke to reappear a moment later 20ft in the air and 30ft back from the weretiger flying in a defensive position. (Gotta love Shadow Jaunt.)


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf*

*HP 48/61; AC 22/F18/T22; Saves F 12; R 12; W 10(12 vs. enchant) Stunning fists 4/5*


Reacting to attacker behind him, Marius turns in place crouching low with wide spread arms and sweeping the leg outwards hitting the beast just over its ankles at exact moment it landed. Disbalancing it, Marius catches it's arm raising upwards and throws the beast overhead. Controling its fall Marius drops it over its fallen comrade. He finishes the move planting firmly his leg back on ground ending in same position he started from.

The dragon sweeps its tail.

[sblock=OOC details]
_Step of the wind_ gives +2 to hit and +4 to trip attempt and prevents return trip attempt (effectively giving improved trip)
_Mighty throw_: touch attack; DEX check for trip (don't forget tiger gets +4 if Large) gives +4 to trip attempt

Touch Attack(1d20+16=19); Dexterity check for trip (1d20+14=19)  Bleh really terrible rolls for tripping, at least it's touch attack

OOC: if possible I'd like to slam him into the tree where I put the first one down. If not just put him brain first onto fallen one.

OOC2: vampiric crystal returns 1hp to Marius on hit that's why he's on 48 instead of 47
[/sblock]

OOC: did you notice that automatic notification stopped working? Or is it just me?


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 19, 2009)

Annoyed at the other weretiger's resistance to her psychic manipulation, Haereka refocuses her attention on the one squaring off against War. "Surrender, now. This is your last and only chance."

OOC: Suggestion again DC: 16


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guy, I'm sorry its been a month since I've updated, first I was sick, and now, I've kinda lost the want to play D&D, just give to this weekend to update. Again, sorry.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC - should we take over the other characters until the fight is over, then go back and recruit more players? I think Neurotic and me are the only ones that check in with any kind of regularity.

But if you're not into it, its not really going to get anywhere HR.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 16, 2009)

Is this kind of "wait, I always recover and later WANT to play" or more like "Sorry, bye bye"?


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: I'm still around and interested.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 19, 2009)

Remember what I said before we started, there may be down times, but I wont give up on the campaign. I will recover, it's just a loss of motivation because I've been away from D&D for so long, but its coming back as I develop an Elder Evil Campaign. And if any of you want to you can take over the other characters, or I can keep running them. And after this encounter we'll get more people.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2009)

[sblock = OOC For all]
hellrazor, get recruiting post up, maybe someone wants to take over existing character(s)? 

And I can ask in other games I'm playing if someone is interested. I could take over one, maybe War if someone will point me to where artificer can be found and what is packmate - class feature? feat?

There is no mention of details in his RG sheet.

I'll wait while you say we can continue.

May I suggest we move this discussion to OOC thread?
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im pretty sure I can take over Alariass. (Although I'm not familiar  Hnarvan's Prayer Book.)

The ancient mystic will take a moment (move action) to gain psionic focus, and then spend it to summon his personal 5th lvl astral construct (with extra attack and pounce) in the glistening silvery image of the very weretigers that are savaging the group just north of him, and with a nod, sends it charging toward the now lone tiger that had been engaged with the flying lancer a moment before. AC 27 for 11, AC 20 for 14, Auto-Miss


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 21, 2009)

*War brings it on*

War strikes with Benihime at the weretiger next to him. He doesn't complicate things for now waiting to see the reaction of others.

OOC: please roll the attack and damage while I come to grips with his abilities.

OOC2: maybe we could simply ignore War as he made only few posts. We could exclude him as if he never started with us?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 22, 2009)

```
++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
+++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
www++-------++++++++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
www+++-------+++++++ww++[B]G[/B]++++++[B]T[/B]++ww+++++
wwww+++----------------------[B]t[/B]----------
wwwww+++----------------[B]HA[/B]----------------
wwwwww+++--------[B]StW[/B]---------------------
wwwwwww++++++++++++++++++++[B][B]xx[/B][/B]+++++++++++
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++[B]M[/B]+++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger

Init:
Nerotic:28
Weretiger3
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Weretiger 5
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8

[Marius] Reacting to attacker behind you, you turn in ,crouching low with wide spread arms and sweeping your leg outwards, hitting the beast just over its ankles at exact moment it lands. Disbalancing it, you catch it's arm and raising upwards, throw the beast overhead. The tiger slams into the tree, making a loud cracking sound from the tree and he tiger. You finish the move firmly planting your leg back on ground, ending in same position you started from.

The dragon sweeps its tail.

The were tiger yelps as claws sink into it, and a look of bewilderment crosses it as its next meal suddenly disappears and reappears in the sky.

Seifer flanks the weretiger with War, his sword wrapped in the same green glow that he shot at the other weretiger, and smiles as it sinks in the creatures back, the green seemly splashing into the wound (29dmg)

[Haereka] Annoyed at the other weretiger's resistance to your psychic manipulation, you refocus your attention on the one squaring off against War. "Surrender, now. This is your last and only chance."
Surrender? Why? Big Brother will be here soon.

[Grabhar] Taking a swipe with one of your own claws as the monstrous beast climbs off you, the beast howls. Another peal of fire arcs off of you as the enemy claw connects, but your wounds start to close even as the weretiger's claw starts to leave your flesh, but the flame misses the beast.
You vanish in a puff of sickening smoke reappearing a moment later 20ft in the air and 30ft back from the weretiger flying in a defensive position.

[Halford]The ancient mystic takes a moment to gain his focus, and then spends it to summon his personal 5th lvl astral construct in the glistening silvery image of the very weretigers that are savaging the group just north of him, and with a nod, sends it charging toward the now lone tiger that had been engaged with the flying lancer a moment before. The first two blows landing but the third one misses.(25dmg) (oh my bad)

The weretiger turns sharply toward the kid, and with two swipes, the kid screams in pain, heavy gashes, with blood flowing free on his chest(25dmg) The fire urns for another round then goes out(5dmg)

War strikes with Benihime at the weretiger next to him. He hits it in the back, the fire once again leaking from his sword onto the weretiger.(6dmg;6fire) It falls to the ground, a burning mass of fur.

OOC: War fights with an alchemy blade longsword, he can 'plug an alchemical flask into it, and when he strikes it releases the flask. I would ignore war, but you may need him for this skirmish, I'll exclude him from XP though, if you all want.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 22, 2009)

Alariass OOC - wow they have better than a 27AC? we are in trouble! 
the astral construct has pounce and made 3 attacks after its charge that hit ACs 27/20/16. On the last attack I rolled a nat 1 so I just wrote "auto miss" to save space...thats not to say all the attacks just missed.

*Grabhar, HP43/59, AC 34(30)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*
Grabhar sees his prey engaged with a silvery double of itself, and takes his opportunity to strike at the beast. He activates the trident pendant around his neck with a thought, and then charges into a flanking position with the construct. Touch Attack=16, Spear dmg=29, Sneak dmg=16

--

Alariass repeats his actions from the previous round, and send a second of his silvery *Construct(2)* charging into a flanking position, at the stunned weretiger, with the monk. hit=32, dmg=17, hit=30, dmg=14, hit=19, dmg=11 and it crushes its limbs down onto the impared beast to devastating effect. *Construct(1)* continues its assault now with aid of the lancer with another 3 blows of its own. Auto-miss X2, hit=33, dmg=14 but swings wildly as one of its arms get caught in a bush for a moment before finding the beast with the final blow.

OOC - *(1)* has 3 more rounds, *(2)* has 4 more. 

People think I powergame because I try to get big bonuses, but now maybe you're starting to see. Out of my 7 d20 rolls for the round, thats two 1s and two 2s. This is how I roll all the time, no matter if its real or virtual dice.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 22, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf*

*HP 49/61; AC 22/F18/T22; Saves F 12; R 12; W 10(12 vs. enchant) Stunning fists 3/5; blood leech 8/10;*

Marius turns toward the only remaining tiger.

"Soon will not be soon enough for the lot of you."

With that he fades out of sight.

After short rustling of leaves everything calms down. (see OOC for mechanics)

Focusing on Alariass "communication device"
Trikk, I'm hidden in the forrest and will remain so, I'll follow in paralel hoping to catch another were unawares. Behind a tree where that construct bashed that weretiger is another unconcious one. Tell Alariass that he is alive, but unconcious, can be bound and interrogated.



OOC: Cloak of deception, turning greater invisible. Charge the last weretiger north  about 20' using stunning fist. Step away 5' to the west after charge using cobra straps. If he steps close to retaliate then attack of opportunity.

Attack charge vs. flat footed (1d20+12=13); Damage; Stun DC 18  2d8+4=15) 

OOC2: Yeah, it seems catching, another natural 1. Luckily, Marius remains invisible for the round. He uses it to HIDE Hide (1d20+10=30) and (if there is time) recover lost maneuvers. He stays hidden even if the were is dispatched.

ARRGH!! I'd rather have one on hide and twenty on attack 


[sblock=War] I'd say War would cast Augment personal weapon (Werecreature bane), Toughen Construct giving +2 to natural armor, Stone Construct (DR 10/adamantine), heal Seifer (not using his lay on hands but potions if available) and increase his stamina for encounter with big brother since last were won't last very long against the party. Especially with two constructs charging to help. I don't have the books with me, so I cannot look up at infusions and their casting times and War's char sheet doesn't contain full equipment (number of potions and such). As for alchemy blade, I believe each vial is for one attack only and that they should be used relatively sparringly, no?
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

*From hellrazor*

I received e-mail from hellrazor saying:

Hey, sorry for not being on enworld for a couple of weeks, but I'vebeen having problems with my internet and little else but my mail willload, and it seems nothing will change that. If you could let the group know this and I will try to get on as soon as I can get to a library or something. I'll be at a friends house this Wednesday forsome tabletop gaming and I'll see if I can do something then.


Happy holidays

Please aknowledge if you're still with the game


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 17, 2009)

Haereka PP 26/35

Doggedly Haereka batters the remaining weretiger with another suggestion, "_No you will submit. Your big brother is already too late to save you, and you know it. Surrender now!_"

OOC:Another DC 16 suggestion. I'm very sorry for the long delay. I somehow failed to parse that I was holding things up.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 25, 2009)

```
++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
+++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
www++-------++++++++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
www+++-------+++++++ww++[B]G[/B]++++[B]M[/B]+[B]T[/B]++ww+++++
wwww+++-------------------[b]W[/b]--[B]t[/B]-[b]C[/b]--------
wwwww+++----------------[B]HA[/B]----------------
wwwwww+++--------[B]St[/B]---------------------
wwwwwww++++++++++++++++++++[B]xx[/B]+++++++++++
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger
C is Astral Construct

Init:
Nerotic:28
Weretiger3
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8

[Marius] Marius turns toward the only remaining tiger.

"Soon will not be soon enough for the lot of you."
Then you turn invisible.
Though you are invisible, the were-tiger hears your charge and manages to move just before you hit, you take a step away and make your location unknown to it, though it seems to ignore you anyways, preferring to focus on those he can see.

The weretiger spreads his arms, hands open waiting for anyone to approach him

Seifer take a moment to rest, uncorking a potion and drinking it, his wound dramatically closes in a blue light, though a small gash is still visible.

[Haereka] Doggedly you batter the remaining weretiger with another suggestion, "No you will submit. Your big brother is already too late to save you, and you know it. Surrender now!"

The were-tiger looks at all the enemies around him, and with a sigh, bows his head Very well, I surrender to you, changing into a heavily scarred and bleeding human wearing nothing but a tattered loincloth. He sits himself on he ground and waits as the group closes around him

War plugs in another flame flask and casts Augment Personal Weapon on his blade then Stone Construct and Toughen Construct on himself before waiting around for the group.


Considering that it gave up, all actions made after Haereka will be canceled (unless you want to kill him, there are 2 stunned weretigers not going anywhere soon?)


OOC:
War has a plentiful supply of the flasks, 100 fire, ice and shock I think, and with the ease and short time it takes to make them, they can be replenished fairly quickly.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP45/59, AC 34(30)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar dispatches the 2 stunned weretigers lying on the ground without a second thought, but looks with utter disdane as the last one standing shrink to its puny human form and surrenders. "I don't suppose we could convince anyone that his pathetically tattered hide was that of a raging werebeast could we? They'd just accuse us of killing common hillfolk to pad our numbers." The feral windian spins his silver longspear in his clawed hand and it shrinks to a shortspear as he sheaths it between his wings again. He grabs one of the striped beast carcasses, by the scruff of the neck with each hand, and drags them into the brush, off the path after making sure that each ones throat has bled its last (coup de grace). He returns and repeats this until the forest path is once again clear, if quite a bit bloodier than before. "You say there is no cure to this wretched affliction, then death is the only way to assure we wont face these opponents again on some distant field yes?" He pulls a short recurved skinning blade from his boot with a look towards the pile of black, white and orange carcasses
 then back to the survivor of the ambush picking a bit of gore from under one of his own large claws. "Now where is this...big brother of yours? I'll be needing to have a...word with him."

OOC - _Grabhar will automatically heal 2hp a round until full from his fast healing. All his manuevers are replenished._
 
Alariass turns his head from the gristley work, but sends his constructs to help move bodies faster.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 27, 2009)

Haereka broadcasts telepathically to the entire party but addresses Marius. "Marius dear, would you be so kind as to carefully bind our prisoner? I wouldn't want him to get any untoward ideas if a second wave of enemies arrives."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf chagrined*

Appearing suddenly directly behind pathetic wretch Marius pulls its hands behind and ties them with short piece of rope draging him in the clearing.

"Grabhar, I didn't leave those alive just so you can slaughter them. We said there is no cure within OUR GROUP that can heal them, not that there is no cure at all. And besides, they could be interrogated and identified so we could send word to their families. Please, next time don't take upon yourself to override others decision without question.

Alariass, didn't Trikk get my message? I was hoping to get big brother one big surprise. I'll go look around, you can heal and interrogate this one and prepare for advance. Grabhar, when you finish your ghouling, would you take wing and look around from above?"

Thinking to Haereka:
_"Haereka, how far does you telepathy reach? Could you hear me 'shouting' from further away or is there fixed range."_

OOC: don't weres change to human form after death, if so, we have dead hillmen in any case 

OOC2: Marius maneuvers are recovered and he uses charge from healing belt to heal himself (rolls pending)

OOC3: Marius would prefer that telepaths interrogate were, rather then Grabhar so he tries to get him away


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 1, 2009)

"Well, from where I wouldn't know, but he heard the battle," replies the bound weretiger. He give a great smile, "if you listen, you may hear him."

```
++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
+++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
www++-------++++++++ww+++++[B]t[/B]+++++++ww+++++
www+++-------+++++++ww++[B]G[/B]++++++[B]C[/B]++ww+++++
wwww+++-----[B]M[/B]------------[B]W[/B]------------
wwwww+++----------------[B]HA[/B]--[B]T[/B]-------------
wwwwww+++---------------------[B]S[/B]---------
wwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++[B]C[/B]+++++++++++++
wwwwwww+++++++++++[B]t[/B]+++++++++[B]tt[/B]++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger
C is Astral Construct

Seifer turns away from the group, a 'pondering' look on his face. A couple of seconds later he whips back around, with a hint of fear in his eyes. Drop the corpses and take to the sky! he yells to Grabhar.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 1, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP49/59, AC 34(30)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar spreads his great golden wings and takes to the sky, drawing and lengthening his silver spear all in a single smooth motion. He flys strait up 60ft to take a listen and look around. Spot=18, Listen=25 The trees keep him from getting a good look around, but his hearing is quite keen as he hovers above the battlefield.

Alariass mentally calls his constructs back to a position on either side of himself readying actions to charge at whatever might come tumbling out of the forset at them next.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 2, 2009)

[Grabhar] Above the trees you hear it shortly before you see it, the sound of something big charging. Looking northwest you see a line of trees being moved out of the way, whatever it is is heading in the direction of the group, seconds from busting into the clearing. You can't clearly see what it is.

+++++++++++-------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+*??*+++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+*??*++++++--------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++--------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
++++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwww++-------++++++++ww+++++*t*+++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwww+++-------+++++++ww++*G*++++++*C*++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwwww+++-----*M*------------*W*------------
wwwwwwwwwwww+++----------------*HA*--*T*-------------
wwwwwwwwwwwww+++---------------------*S*---------
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++*C*+++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++t+++++++++*tt*++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2009)

*HP 49+7=56/61*

Healing from the belt (2d8=7) 
Marius heals almost fully. After Grabhar takes wing, he moves into the trees dissapearing again in small trail of shadow.
Hide (1d20+10=28)
Invisible castle loves my hiding, but not my healing  I just hope that attack rolls will be high enough.

OOC: using cloak of deception and using full round recovery method to maintain it. Essentialy he is greater invisible until he stops recovering the maneuver. He can move 5' per round while doing so and uses it to adjusts his hiding spot for optimal surprise attack once the beast becomes visible.

[sblock=For hellrazor]If big brother is different enough from 'standard' weres, another knowledge check may be in order to determine bonus from knowledge devotion, I'll let you decide that. Currently it's +2/+2 or if you allow aid another from allarias +3/+3 (you didn't rule on that when we rolled and my roll 29 is just under +3 DC of 30) I used +2 for lesser versions, but now it COULD become important
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 2, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> _"Haereka, how far does you telepathy reach? Could you hear me 'shouting' from further away or is there fixed range."_



_"Generally only 30', but with some effort within that range I can establish a psychic link that will work over any distance. I'll do so now"_.

OOC: Mindlink with Marius. PP 25


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf*

_"Very well, I will go forward and send you what I see so you can all prepare acordingly. Stay sharp!"_

Marius readies his meteoric dagger intending to throw it from invisibility cover with full charges (dealing (1d4+3 piercing) +(1d6 fire) +(3d6 fire burst Ref DC 14 for half) damage and returning property). In his other hand he readies enlarge potion.

He moves slowly northwards through the trees on the right side of 'the road'


[sblock=For hellrazor]
One maneuver that you need to think about.

Shadow jaunt has range of 50'. Fall from 50' lasts just under 3 seconds (1/2 round). Would it be possible to jaunt straight up over an opponent, drop down on him and do 5d6 of falling damage in addition to normal Marius' kick damage? Of course, he would receive part of that damage too, but between his acrobatics, stone bones maneuver (DR 5) and readiness for impact he should be fine. Even receiving 5d6 damage might be worth it if it will mean that death blow over some DR hits home (average around 30 damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 10, 2009)

+++++++++++-------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++--------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++--------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------++*M*wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
++++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwww+++-------++++++++ww+++++*t*+++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwww+++-*OO*----+++++++ww++*G*+++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwwww++*OOC*-----------------------------
wwwwwwwwwwww+++----------*W*-----*HA*--*T*-------------
wwwwwwwwwwwww+++-------------------------------
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++*S*+++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++*t*+++++++++*tt*++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
[sblock=guide]
W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger
C is Astral Construct
OW is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger
C is Astral Construct
O is Ogre Weretiger
[/sblock]

Init:
Nerotic:28
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Ogre
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8

As it bursts into the clearing, your new opponent is frightening to behold. An ogre, standing easily 10ft tall with orange and black fur, gives out a roar. Its smell is putrid, and in its hand is a greataxe that gently shifts colors.

As they charge, the first Construct disappears, the second one charges the monster, attacking it once close, giving it a sound smack.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 10, 2009)

OOC - the Astral construct has pounce and extra attack for 3 swipes at full attack bonus +2 (from charge). 

"Marius where ever you are, can you get behind it?"


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2009)

*Marius gets bigger*

OOC: I posted yesterday, but it seems it got eaten (this is second post I noticed that got eaten last night   I added power attack into the mix, but I'm not sure wether stunning attack (precise attack) can be used in conjuction with power attack. )



Neurotic said:


> _
> Marius readies his meteoric dagger intending to throw it from invisibility cover with full charges (dealing (1d4+3 piercing) +(1d6 fire) +(3d6 fire burst Ref DC 14 for half) damage and returning property). In his other hand he readies enlarge potion.
> _



_
OOC: I guess you missed this? Or did the beast move so fast there was no time?

Anyhow, Marius drinks the potion as the beast thunders by and follows, charging behind it while magic of the potion was still taking effect.

Marius focuses and jumps over last few feet of distance bringing together his hands in overhead smash, targeting back of its head.

[sblock=Combat details]
stunning feast and power attack together if possible, if not, add 5 to attack and reduce damage by 5. Stun DC 18.
To hit: 10 + 2(charge) +2 (gauntlets) +2 (knowledge devotion) +2 (flanking) -5 (power attack)

Damage: 3d8 (enlarged) +4 (WIS) +2 (gauntlets) +2 (knowledge devotion) +5 (power attack)

Power stunning fist (1d20+13=16, 3d8+13=28)


Due to increased size, AC is reduced by 2 (1 from size and 1 from loss of dexterity) and reach becomes 10feet.

Gauntlets 1/3 charges, if hit, marius gains 1 hp life drinking stone.[/sblock]
"The dragon lands upon pray!" - whisper

"Somebody called?"- louder_


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 11, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP53/59, AC 34(30)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar activates his trident pendant again and recklessly charges down into a flanking position with Marius. hit Touch AC=29*, 1d8+36=40, 5d6=12 

[sblock=OOC]Just a couple logistical things;

Grabhars starting position is 60ft over the 2 dead weretigers, as opposed to still up in the northern treeline.

The astral construct is large size as are all of the weretigers except the 1 that shifted back to human form. So the Construct (and now Marius) should each take up 4 spaces as well.

*Forgot to add the +1 higher ground bonus, as hes coming in from above with a reach weapon.[/sblock]

*Alariass, HP 58/70, AC 17/F16/T11 Saves: F6 R2 W8, PP 21/44

*Alariass stays within his swirling manajory of dopplegangers while he calls on his dark knowledge to grant a bonus to everyone's attacks against the giant Knowledge Nature=34to give everyone a +3 to hit from then on (move action), then points at the beasty and fires a dead blue beam into the wereogres face (energy ray). Touch AC=23, cold dmg=22

The construct whacks on the wereogre 3 times before disappearing as well. AC/Dmg: 22/10, 22/16, 35/13


----------



## Voidrazor (May 12, 2009)

Thousands of razor sharp crystal materialize from Alariass' shield in a spray of glittering death, assaulting the lycanthropic ogre. 

[sblock=OOC]Haereka manifests Crystal storm 15 touch to hit, 12 damage, plus if a DC 16 Fort save is failed 3 Con damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2009)

War charges with Benihime held at the ready, _smiting_ foul creature with his bane blade.
to hit (+5BAB +2STR +3 smite +1 blade +2 charge +3 Allariass +2 bane)(1d20+18=31); damage(1d8+8+2d6)=15; fire damage(1d6=2)

OOC: what kind of bonus is from Alariass? Marius has already insight bonus if that is it so he'll get only +1 if it's same type


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 16, 2009)

@Neurotic: He just burst from the trees now, so now would be the time

+++++++++++-------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++--------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++--------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
++++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwww+++M------++++++++ww+++++t+++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwww+++OO-----+++++++ww++++++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwwww++OOC------S---------------------
wwwwwwwwwwww++WG----------------HA--T-------------
wwwwwwwwwwwww+++-------------------------------
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++t+++++++++tt++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Init:
Nerotic:28
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Ogre
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8
[sblock=Guide]
W is War
H is Haereka
G is Grabhar
M is Marius
A is Alariass
T is weretigers
S is Seifer
w is brush
+ is trees
-- = 5ft.
t is dead weretiger
x is stunned weretiger
C is Astral Construct
O is Ogre Weretiger[/sblock]

[Marius]You drink the potion as the beast thunders by and follows, charging behind it while magic of the potion is still taking effect.

You focus and jump over last few feet of distance bringing together your hands in overhead smash, targeting back of its head.
"The dragon lands upon pray!" - whisper

"Somebody called?"- louder
Your attack land a little short and glances off its armor, and it shrugs off your attempt to stun it.

Seifer hurries into the path and points his palm at the Ogre, sending a 3inch ball of energy at it, striking the beast in the face (22dmg)

[Haereka]Thousands of razor sharp crystal materialize from Alariass' shield in a spray of glittering death, assaulting the lycanthropic ogre, they dig into the unprotected places on his armor.(12dmg)

The Were-Ogre turns, facing the target as large as it is, it strikes with its large axe, hitting hard (33dmg) as it cuts skin, you feel an icy cold run through your body.

[Grabhar] You activates you trident pendant again and recklessly charge down into a flanking position with Marius. Smashing into the creatures back(42dmg), it roars in anger .

Alariass stays within his swirling manajory of dopplegangers while he calls on his dark knowledge to grant a bonus to everyone's attacks against the giant,(+3 to attack) then points at the beasty and fires a dead blue beam into the wereogres face (energy ray). Hitting it square on the side of its head. (12dmg)

The construct hits once then disappears.

War charges with Benihime held at the ready, smiting foul creature with his bane blade.(5dmg) The flames catch on the Were-Ogre, burining it (2dmg) War then plugs in another flame flask.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 24, 2009)

Updated guys*


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2009)

*HP: 56/61 -33 +3= 26+10/61; AC: 23; *gauntlet charges 0/3; healing belt 2/3; crystal of life drinking 5/10; enlarge 5/6 rounds

Yeah, well I counted on him being flat-footed against the attack (since it's from the back and Marius is silent, but no matter. Another hit like this and Marius is dead.

What armor?!

OOC2: I guess 5 damage from War means that it has some DR that Benihime does not overcome?


IC:
Marius reels for a moment and then comes forward again his hands moving in a blur. Both gauntlets fly off his hands and his countenance changes, pupils become slitted, the skin grows scales and shines golden, his face elongates into a snout, filling with fangs and voice becomes more resonant as his chest cavity expands and ridges form along his spine.

"Behold true power! RAAARH!!!"

Right hand swings toward the head of the beast, the claws extended, starting the turn, left maintains the balance and at one point of the turn enlarged leg flashes out and then back again. As it finds purchase on the ground, Marius snaps his head forward biting at the ogre! 

Attack base + Alariass + Knowledge Devotion(1d20+10+3+2=24); damage (3d8+4(WIS)+2(KD)+2(trance)+2(gauntlets) =30) 
Attack base + Alariass + Knowledge Devotion(1d20+10+3+2=26); damage (3d8+4+2+2+2=23) 
BITE: Attack base + Alariass + Knowledge Devotion(1d20+10+3+2=18); damage (1d8+4(WIS)+2(gauntlets)+2(KD)=9) 

Total to hit/damage: 24/30; 26/23; 18/9

[sblock=Mechanics]
activating gauntlets swift action; 
getting rid of them free action, 
flurry of blows penalty negated by gauntlets; 
starting feral trance free action; 
Goes into feral trance gaining +4 CON (+10 hp; +2 AC; +2 damage; bite attack whenever full attacking; 1d8+WIS)
[/sblock]

OOC: if he survives this round Marius teleports toward the healers in the party.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 25, 2009)

Haereka Delays her action while addressing Seifer telepathically, "_You're in the way dear. If you could back up directly away from the beastie, you, Alariass, and I should all have a clear shot. And, of course, you'll be farther from harms way_."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 25, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP55/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar touches the glowing trident once more. He tumbles through the air to adjust his elavated position so that he is flanking with W.A.R. from 10ft above the wereogre striking from a completely unexpected angle, where there was no attacker a moment before.
Touch AC=23, 1d8+18=25, 9d6=31
[sblock=Grabhar OOC]Activate amulet (swift)(last time of the day). 
tumbling +15 (no AoO) move next to Marius's 'M' on the map but 15-20ft up in the air, 
Soaring Raptor Strike (standard)[/sblock]
*Alariass, HP 51/70, AC 17/F16/T11 Saves: F6 R2 W8, PP 7/44

*Alariass squints his eyes and a bruise appears on the side of his face as another of his silvery constructs comes charging at the beast from the north, taking up position (on the map) next to Marius and underneath Grabhar as it unleashes a blistering barrage of attacks. Construct AC hit/Dmg: 37/15, 36/16, 27/12. At the same time, all of the swirling robed figures raise their left hands as a phalanx of fiery rays lance out at the beasts head again. touch AC=7, 5d6+6=21 but sail wide. 
[sblock=Alariass OOC]Move action to gain Psionic Focus (move).
Overchannel and expend PF for Personal Construct (swift) he took 7 dmg.
Shot Energy ray (fire) but missed (standard).[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 4, 2009)

```
+++++++++++-------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++--------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++--------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
++++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwww+++-[B]GMC[/B]---++++t+++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwww+++[B]OO[/B]----+++++++ww++++++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwwww++[B]OO[/B]--------[B]S[/B]---------------------
wwwwwwwwwwww++[B]W[/B]---[B]H[/B]---t----------[B]A[/B]-----------------
wwwwwwwwwwwww+++---------------tt--------------
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++t+++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```

Init:
Nerotic:28
Seifer
Voidrazer:15
Ogre
Vertexx69:11
Halford:10
Kisuke_Kurosaki:8


[Marius]You reel for a moment and then come forward again your hands moving in a blur. Both gauntlets fly off your hands and your countenance changes, pupils become slitted, the skin grows scales and shines golden, your face elongates into a snout, filling with fangs and voice becomes more resonant as your chest cavity expands and ridges form along your spine.

"Behold true power! RAAARH!!!"

Right hand swings toward the head of the beast, the claws extended, starting the turn, left maintains the balance and at one point of the turn enlarged leg flashes out and then back again. As it finds purchase on the ground, Marius snaps his head forward biting at the ogre!
None of the attacks hit, with the ogre blocking the first two, and avoiding the bite.

Seifer steps back 10ft then creates a sickly green orb in his hand, launching it in the air, it splits five times, each striking a were-tiger corpse, the bodies then slowly stand up and move at the Ogre.

[Haereka]You release possession of Alariass' shield and glide ethereally towards the ogre.

[Grabhar] You touch the glowing trident once more. You tumble through the air to adjust your elevated position so that you are flanking with W.A.R. from 10ft above the wereogre striking from a completely unexpected angle, where there was no attacker a moment before. Striking into the Ogres Shoulder.(56dmg)

The ogre turns toward the metal warrior, bringing his axe up high and slamming it into it's side, leaving a noticable dent in its side(30 dmg)

Alariass squints his eyes and a bruise appears on the side of his face as another of his silvery constructs comes charging at the beast from the north, taking up position next to Marius and underneath Grabhar as it unleashes a blistering barrage of attacks hitting twice.(31dmg) At the same time, all of the swirling robed figures raise their left hands as a phalanx of fiery rays lance out at the beasts head again but sail wide

War repeats the action from before smiting the foul creature with all he's got. He then takes a moment to apply silversheen on Benihime and sends his packmate toward Marius.(33dmg) (2fire)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot about War 

He repeats the action from before smiting the foul creature with all he's got. He then takes a moment to apply silversheen on Benihime and sends his packmate ("healer's chest") toward Marius.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 5, 2009)

Haereka releases possession of Alariass' shield and glides ethereally 60' towards the ogre.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2009)

*HP: 26+10/61; AC: 23;* gauntlet charges 0/3 dropped; healing belt 2/3; crystal of life drinking 5/10; enlarge 4/6 rounds

After last round of failed attacks Marius concentrates and dissapears in point of shadow followed by short golden burst slashing through. At the same time small burst of sunlight drowned in suddenly expanding shadow spits out Marius already moving toward Alariass.

"I need healing, quickly!"

OOC: appearing as close to Alariass as possible with 50' shadow jaunt and using move action to close in.

[sblock=Maneuvers]

1. (READIED) Counter charge - set 1 counter (immed, select STR or DEX against creatures same stat, if success redirect charge 10'; if failed creature gets +2 to hit)
2. (READIED) Mighty Throw - set 1 strike (std, make touch attack and resolve as trip with STR or DEX, if success throw opponent 10')
4. (READIED) Shadow jaunt - ss 2 (std, teleport 50')
5. (READIED) Cloak of deception - ss 2 boost (swift, turn greater invisible)

[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh for those that don't know, I've updated a while ago

Voidrazor, you move would have been for last round and still waiting for you Vertexx.

Guess I should have said something.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 20, 2009)

Haereka attempts to settle into War's sword. As soon as she can get a 'toehold', she reaches out to him psychically. _"Don't be alarmed if you feel something odd through your big weapon hun. I'm just sliding in to get a better vantage point on the battle."_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar's cloak flutters in an unseen breeze and he stabs right at the neck of the wereogre with his silver longspear from above again. hit=28, spear+PA=20, SA+cloak+SRS+swordsage bonus=40 [sblock=OOC]activate peircer cloak for +1d6 dmg, use Soaring Raptor Strike for +4 to hit and +6d6 dmg, its a tiger claw manuever so I add my wis bonus to dmg (+6) which I forgot to add to the IC roll, but added to the total.[/sblock] *Alariass, HP 51/70, AC 17/F16/T11 Saves: F6 R2 W8, PP 7/44

*Alariass waits for the monk to close the rest of the distance with him, and places a hand on his shoulder. The ragged gashes begin to knit themselves together. CSW=15 Then he refocuses his mind once again. The construct unleashes another flurry of 3 blows at the orge as well, 1d20+18=20, 1d8+9=13, 1d20+18=21, 1d8+9=14, 1d20+18=20, 1d8+9=15 but an upside-down horseshoe appears over its head for a moment and it misses with all 3 slams. [sblock=OOC]This is how I roll all the time...[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 28, 2009)

```
+++++++++++-------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++--------++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++--------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
++++++++++++-------+++wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwww+++-G--C---++++t+++ww+++++++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwww+++OO----+++++++ww++++++++++++ww+++++
wwwwwwwwwww++OO--------S---MA----------------
wwwwwwwwwwww++W---H---t----------------------------
wwwwwwwwwwwww+++---------------tt--------------
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwww+++++++++++t+++++++++++++++++++++
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
```
You concentrate and dissapear in point of shadow followed by short golden burst slashing through. At the same time small burst of sunlight drowned in suddenly expanding shadow spits you out already moving toward Alariass.
"I need healing, quickly!"

seifer puts his hands togeather, a green orb forming between them. He spreads his hands and the orb becomes larger, he then launches it with a scream where it smashes into the ogres chest, it lets out a howl and starts to stumble.

You attempt to settle into War's sword. As soon as you  get a 'toehold', you reach out to him psychically. "Don't be alarmed if you feel something odd through your big weapon hun. I'm just sliding in to get a better vantage point on the battle." 

The ogre brings back his axe, glowing now with a red light. It give out a ground shaking roar as it axe meets War's chest, which strain, buckles, then collapses inward, metal shards flying away from the impact, war falls to the ground barely moving (Full Power Attack for a crit 52dmg)

Your cloak flutters in an unseen breeze and you stab right at the neck of the wereogre with your silver longspear from above again. It pierces completely through, and you are met with a large spray of blood. 

The wereogre's eyes widen, and it takes two steps to the side before toppeling over. Its crash shakes the floor, and what birds are left go flying off as fast as possible. It lets out a gurgle from the wound in its throat as the blood flows heavy. It lifts its arm as it takes in a breath, then ceases to move.

Alariass waits for the monk to close the rest of the distance with him, and places a hand on his shoulder. The ragged gashes begin to knit themselves together.

War slowly pulls himself up, his movements shaky, with several pieces of clockwork being visible though the hole in his chest. Seifer runs over and, with all his strength, attempts to help War get onto his feet.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 28, 2009)

Marius nods to undead archivist. "Thank you Alariass."

He spends another charge from his belt closing the rest of the wounds.

Healing belt(2d8=13); 

Packmate hurries back toward his master to bring healing.

Marius follows recovering his gloves and letting go of draconic spirit returning to normal.
"Good work everyone."

He turns toward remaining weretiger. "Are there anymore of you?"
Seeing animated corpses he frowns on Seifer. "Could you please dismiss those?"

After he receives the answer he concentrates for short time recovering his maneuvers and leaving others to look over the corpse.

"I'll go scout around. I'll be quick. Haereka, do you mind tagging along?"

OOC: lucky roll, fully healed.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 28, 2009)

Grabhar alights down to the warforged and picks him up with one hand as if he weighed no more than the boy. He places the tip of the spear right over the ogres heart and looks at the boy, "Well that was bracing. Should I make sure young master? You made mention that this was your friend, yes?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 28, 2009)

"No, this was one of the infected ones, my friend is a natural born, he is in...." Seifer turns in a circle, "that way" he says pointing northwest, "He made his home by the Yggdrasil tree, his connecting to the wild, along with the time he spent around it, allows him to tap its healing powers, but I think we need to go back to the town, he's in bad shape." pointing over at War.

At Marius' comment, Seifer looks at them and replies "Sure." He makes them walk over to the edges of the clearing, as the green light fades from the eye sockets, and the bodies collapse.

"Well, only fathers left, though he talked about going goblin hunting, either way, I don't think you'll survive. He'll beat down you till your too weak to fight, then convert you." The captured weretiger begins laughing, followed by a hack, spitting up blood. He gives Marius a grin before falling over, eyes blank, with a trickle of blood escaping his mouth.

(for scouting, what direction, anything in particular)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 29, 2009)

Telepathically to Marius, "_I should probably stay with you anyway. Alariass may be interesting to talk to, but you stay closer to the center of the action. I'm not exactly a guts and glory gal, but being out of range delayed me in the last battle. That mistake could have come with a terrible cost. Anyway, with Alariass there is the whole dead thing (shudder)"_

Haereka transfers her essence to Marius' cloak and accompanies his scouting trek.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I'll go scout around. I'll be quick. Haereka, do you mind tagging along?"




As you make your way from the battle site and towards the Tree, the sounds of animals and birds returns. At 276ft the Tree is only 50ft away, and the trees lighten up, with 15ft of open space between the Tree and the forest as if giving it some breathing room. Through the trees, you can see at the base is a weretiger, apperent because of his striped fur, sleeping with 4 tiger lounging around him.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2009)

Telepathy:
"Do you care to come closer still and look around or we go back? Maybe Grabhar could make fly-by little bit later. We'll discuss ambush once we rejoin the party."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 1, 2009)

"_I think we should definitely head back. Scouting to make sure we aren't ambushed was a good idea. But going too far actually increases everyone's risk. In any case we should get back to town quickly with our prisoner and find proper repair for War_."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2009)

Marius carefuly returns to the party.

OOC: taking 20 to move back about 50', shadow jaunt another 50' somewhere in the tree (to be able to see surrounding forest once more), recover maneuver and then normal stealth back.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*Taking a break after skinning the dead weretigers and packing the hides into a bundle, Grabhar takes a seat while waiting for the "scouts" to get back. "So young master, how does a boy come to be friends with an insane weretiger in the first place...if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 1, 2009)

When they return, Haereka smirks mentally.[sblock=Telepathically to Grabhar]"_I'm surprised to see our lycanthropic guest still breathing. You're not going soft on me are you my friend?_"[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> *Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6
> *Taking a break after skinning the dead weretigers and packing the hides into a bundle, Grabhar takes a seat while waiting for the "scouts" to get back. "So young master, how does a boy come to be friends with an insane weretiger in the first place...if you don't mind me asking?"




"Not at all Grabhar." Seifer thinks for a moment. "Well, he wasn't always evil," says Seifer, "and he's quite far from insane, or, he was. When he was better, he found me alone in the forest and sort of adopted me. See, when I was three and had first learned of my powers, I burned down our home, and it killed my parents. So, for three years, he taught me, from basic education to how to control my power. When I was six, he took me to the village and I was taken in by the innkeeper. 

Then, about two months ago, he took a trip to Sin City, and when he came back, he was kinda like this. When people started disappearing, I went to him and he told me to never return, or he'd have to kill me. After more people disappeared, the Wyndian military came and blocked access east. When the eleventh and twelveth persons were taken in a month, I decided he would....would have to die..."


Voidrazor said:


> When they return, Haereka smirks mentally.[sblock=Telepathically to Grabhar]"_I'm surprised to see our lycanthropic guest still breathing. You're not going soft on me are you my friend?_"[/sblock]




Go back 8 posts.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*[sblock=Telepathically back at Haereka]Theres no point in skinning that ones human form. Somehow I don't think the villagers or guards would buy the whole 'weretiger, but in human form' thing.[/sblock]Grabhar listens to the story. "That was quite a pragmatic choice you made, as it was for me. This many voracious predators in such a small part of the forest, he does need to be dealt with in a ... permenant fashion. I have no doubt that the Windian military wouldn't stand many more going missing before they panicked and did something drastic like burn the forest to the ground."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 2, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> *Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6
> 
> Grabhar listens to the story. "That was quite a pragmatic choice you made, as it was for me. This many voracious predators in such a small part of the forest, he does need to be dealt with in a ... permenant fashion. I have no doubt that the Windian military wouldn't stand many more going missing before they panicked and did something drastic like burn the forest to the ground."*



*

"Yes, and then that may not work, he could retreat into the mountains, and come back with more of the ogres." Seifer rubs a spot of blood off the cornor of his mouth. 
"I wanted to find the cause, but this place would be burnt down or overrun before I returned, and I'm not as strong he is, hell few are which is why I wanted your help."*


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2009)

Popping out from nearby bush...

"Would you still like to find out? Instead of killing your friend how about incapacitating him and then looking for way to make him sane again?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 2, 2009)

"It would be nice if it were possible, but I don't have the spells, and couldn't stop him long enough myself to bind him with chains, anyways I doubt anything manmade could hold him for long, he's as slippery as he is strong."

"Also, if we kept him, the military may come after us, and if we hand him over, they would just execute him, and thats not to say he doesn't escape first. If you or the others have a way, thatwould be great! But, I was going by my how I thought I could help, which would be to kill him. He hated to hurt people. I just.....just......" Seifer falls to the ground, looking away into the forest.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2009)

How about it people? Can anyone keep him sedate long enough for us to find a way to help him? Haereka could you control him with your powers? How about you Alariass? War could maybe, given few days, create some chains that would bind him for longer.

Alariass, do you have something available? Would feeblemind help? Some other such magic that would render him tractable for some period of time?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 4, 2009)

War stops his minor repairs to think, "I suppose I could, but I would need some pounds of adamentine, and there arent any sellers around here, have to go to Wyndia for it."

"I do not have that spell, and it wouldn't stop him from doing anything, just remove rational thinking." replies Alariass.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 5, 2009)

Secretly delighting in the irony, Haereka broacasts to all with a psychic resonance of sorrow and utmost sympathy, "_I'm sorry Marius. I can try to control him, but since I was unable to sway the ogre its very unlikely that I'll be able to affect his master. It should be Seifer's decision. The master lycanthrope was his friend. He knows the most about the situation. Only he can truly weigh the chances of  turning his the monster from its dark path against the potential for further loss of life._"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 5, 2009)

Seifer is still on the ground, looking away from the group his voice is low when he speaks again, a slight tremble to his voice, "I-I thank you for wanting t-to help him Marius, but Haereka is right, I-I though of ways that I c-could help him, but there are no other options, I f-fought with myself about t-this but for his own good, and the peoples, h-he must be..be..killed..." Seifer goes quiet for a moment, then continues, his voice louder but with more tremble to it. "H-he lived danger-rously, he would a-always travel to the top of t-the mountains, and spar wit-th the ogres, and even compe-eted in the tournment of cha-ampions, but he never c-changed, he was always my nak-kama and family. H-he defended the vilage from o-orcs and helped kill the chimera that was p-plaguing the vil-lage...he was good, a troub-blemaker, but g-good, and if theres a-any part of his f-former self a-alive, he will hate w-what he-hes become." Now he looks at the group, and tears are streaming down his face, "PLEASE, JUST HELP ME GIVE MY BROTHER PEACE!" Seifer tucks his head into his knees and lets out a sob.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2009)

Marius looks impassively at the outburst.

"Come on, little one, we go back to the village, prepare for final assault and we solve this once and for all. You are true warrior, regardless of your stature."
Marius' voice changes little bit, becoming almost chant, like priest giving blessings.
"May spirit of Ancient Ones reside in you always."

"I went all the way to the tree. There are four tigers with your kin and all are sleeping. We need to go before they start next hunt. Assuming we want to return?"

Last one was framed like a question and he looked all casters in turn and finaly he looked at War.


OOC:Assuming we go to the village:
IC:
"Grabhar, Haereka, could you cover party from the back, I'll go scout forward?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 8, 2009)

Seifer wipes his face and stands up, taking a deep breath. "Yes, lets go back to the village and rest up we'll return a little later."

The trip takes an hour, making it shortly after noon when you arrive.

War heads off to the blacksmith saying, "I got to get repared, sorry I can't contunue with you all."

"Well, I've had enough, thank you young man for the fun time." Says Alariass, leaving throught the south entrance.

Heading bact to the inn, it is generally empty, except for a few people and the innkeeper. You all sit around the middle and Seifer says, "With War and Alariass gone, we will need some more companions if we are to take down the weretiger."


You are forced to divert to McNeil Village, after finding the road is closed from a weretiger problem, you take the road thrugh acres of farmland. Entering from the south, everything needed is right there. On the left is an tavern and on the right is a store and blacksmith. There are few people in 
McNeil Village, most of which you passed on the way here, working on the farm. Entering the tavern, there are a few scatered people and a group of 4 around one. You overhear one, a small boy talking "We will need some more companions if we are to take down the weretiger."

[sblock=ooc]
You can either already be in the inn or have just arrive. This is kinda open for you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: Hellrazor, do you watch the anime One Piece, by any chance?  

IC:
Ardularra silently cursed her luck, wandering about in the light of day, being diverted all across the country side.  It was all she could do not to just strike someone down in a display of her distaste and enforce greater helpfulness from the surface dwellers.  However, without the support of the Underdark, Ardularra knew she was outmatched, and that Lolth would not protect her if she could not protect herself.  And so, she held her tongue and waited in the in, sitting in a dark corner as she let a finger trace miniature scaled runes on the dust of her table.

Ardularra overheard the mention of the group needing companions, but had little interest in defeating a weretiger.  Though, perhaps she could be convinced by other things to offer her aid.  She said nothing, merely let her eyes wander in the direction of the pair during her idle drawing.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually I do, but the setting is kinda japanese so occasionally I'll throw a little culture and language in.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 8, 2009)

Ash sipped on his dark beer as he watched the newcomers walk into the tavern. The group looked like seasoned adventurers, but they seemed to have had a couple of hard fights in the last days. 
_"I wonder what they have been up to..."_ His psicrystal chimed in, it's voice a bit tense as it always was when a potential threat appeared.
_Relax, they doesn't seem hostile, and we are in a public place. They would be stupid to start anything here._
He took another sip and leaned back in his chair. It was nice to be able to relax for a while, his wandering drive was subsiding and he felt that it was time to find something to do. Besides his money started to run out...


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sethelex watches the newcomers walk in and says 
" Well well well, we haven't had new visitors in quite a while.
I suppose the erm ... problem outside the city was taken care of?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP57/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*The hunchbacked spearman rolls his large shoulders and flashes a wicked smile to the darkened corner after taking quick look around the small Inn's common room. "Yah its been ages, or rather less than half a day since we left." He taps the largest of the rolled tigerstriped hides with his boot. "That one there tore a whole clean through our metal-man, and our summoner and healer felt quite outmatched as well sir. We found where the lead beast was resting, but were in no shape to take him on." He orders a drink and some food while he waits for things to break.


----------



## Drones (Jul 9, 2009)

"Soon, i will have him." This thought was all that really mattered to Atarneil. As he sat at his table, he began to consider what he would do when he finally found his father. 

As he pondered, he noticed the group of adventurers that had entered. He realized that it would benefit him greatly if he could increase his own skill and at the same time gain strong allies. So, with revenge still in his mind, he watched the group to see when a opportunity would present itself.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2009)

Marius followed Alariass on his way out.
"Alariass, wait for a moment if you please? I'd like to ask you a favor. You said that you have some belladona with you. Could you leave it with us in case one of us gets bitten? Or would you at least wait in the village until we return?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 10, 2009)

"I will wait for you to return, Marius." replies Alariass.

The maroon-haired child stands up, attempting to get as many patrons in his view before he announces, "My name is Seifer, we are looking for new companions to help end this roadblock. We know where the beast is and he's the only left alive, these hides are proof. There will be a reward for hides and heads, and I can also personally reward you with items I've acquired, and you may gain a little renown. I, for one do not wish to remain here any longer." Looking at each person as what he says pertains to them, directly into their eyes.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 10, 2009)

Smiling to himself Ash rose from the chair and wiped away any beer left on his lips.
_Looks like we got ourselves a job, about time, don't you think?_ He sent telepathically to his crystal.
_Yea, sure. Horray for risking our lives again, in another mindless battle against some freak monster._
_You're so negative sometimes, this is a good chance to earn some money, and even though I don't need to eat, I do find it nice with a roof over my head and a nice beer every now and then._
_Fine, I just think that we should be focusing more on your studies and less on this slaying business._
Shaking his head at the last comment Ash approaches the group. The elan smiles and holds out his hand.
I am Ash, a traveller with little to do and no special schedule to follow. It would be interesting to see one of these beasts in battle and if you're looking for some help I'll be glad to lend my hand and mind.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 11, 2009)

Ardularra rose slowly and approached the boy, her draconic eyes locking onto his as she began to speak.

"You will pay me to help end this roadblock? I will go, though I much prefer dusk or night to broad daylight..."  Ardularra replied, extending an ebon hand to shake the boy's in agreement.  "Though, should anyone attempt to cheat me..."  She let the unspoken threat linger as she summoned up a small display of Eldritch power, before letting it die away harmlessly, turning to the innkeeper.

"Have you a room for me to prepare myself in?"  Ardularra asked, wishing to practice one of the magicks she was less experienced with inside a private setting.


----------



## Drones (Jul 12, 2009)

Standing and walking up to the group, Atarneil's last thought before he reached the group was of how his father face would look when he finally found him. Reaching the group, he spoke "My name is Atarneil and I would also like to lend my power to this situation. My only question is how soon we can start." 
He let his gaze sweep over the small group around him. "I would like to get on the road as soon as possible."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*The woodsman looks over each of eager recruits, pausing far too long on comely drow girl, before stretching again like some other kind of large jungle cat.  He pulls out the bench for her to join them, his fangs flashing from his renewed smile. "Unfortunately my dear, it looks like several of these gentlemen wouldn't be at their best trundling through the forest at night. But it looks like those goggles around your neck protect your eyes just fine in the light. We've been killing these things all day, and our magics are somewhat depleted from it. We'll most likely start out at first light on the morrow, after everyone has had a chance to recoup just a bit."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 12, 2009)

"Unfortunately, Lady, Grabhar is correct, most of our companions would be disadvantaged at night, and if you need somewhere to prepare, I have a little house along the road." Seifer pulls a strap on his shoulder before continuing, "As for rewards, the government is paying for hides returned as well as the head of the were-tiger, and I have quite a few items I can let you pick from." He pulls on a strap on his other shoulder, and a breastplate falls from under his shirt "Also, between my honor and Grabhar, you don't have to worry about betrayal. I hate this armor." He says picking it up and putting it on the bar counter.

"As for how soon, Atarneil, I would prefer today, but it may have to wait till tomorrow like Grabhar said so some of us can recharge."

"I'm glad your willing to help Ash," Seifer says, extending his hand "We could have use for your talents, and these people are fairly friendly,"


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2009)

Marius returns and seeing new recruits around Seifer and Grabhar smiles and broadcasts telephaticaly.
_"Haereka, remain hidden for the moment. Ask Grabhar if he's willing to engage in little 'hunt' against these new ones. Just to play and get to know them a little, yes? I'll leave to him to decide whether we are the hunters or the hunted. And you are our secret weapon."_

He approaches the group and bows.
"I am Marius. Welcome to the hunters."

Turning to Seifer:
"Alariass will wait for us here in case anyone needs quick bite of belladona or healing. I'm guesing War will be here too."

He observes the group of recruits and waits for Grabhar signal to see if he's up for the challenge.

OOC: I believe we two are the ones that only need to wait for our items to recharge and other 'powers' are at full...so we can play a little  Since it wastes everyones time ifwe realy go through, I'd ask everyone to simply describe what they'd do in such setting and let hellrazor make a story of it :E


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 12, 2009)

Ash's smile grows wider as he shakes hands with the rest of the group as well, introducing himself. The warblade is excited to say the least. After having spent the last four months simply wandering from one place to another without any plans this is a welcome change in pace for him.
_"To be honest, I think that this can teach me more than my studies with the Elan council ever could. They are far too old fashioned, I guess that's what happens when you live for eternity."_
_"Maybe, but remember that they possess knowledge that you'll never find out here. Make this little side trip short so that we can return as soon as possible."_
The psicrystal sounds calmer, but there is still a hint of stubbornness in the telepathic message and Ash doesn't have the energy to argue with a construct, he has tried and failed, far too many times.
"This will surely be interesting, I must say that I'm glad to meet you all, I've been looking for an opportunity like this for some time now." 

OOC: A hunt sounds fun, I'm on if the rest of you are, it shouldn't take more than a few posts and we all get to know each other a bit more.


----------



## Drones (Jul 12, 2009)

Atarneil shakes Ash's hand but otherwise keeps to himself. He looks over the group that has gathered and tries to identify any potential allies for his final goal. The female looked like she would help if properly motivated and the one named Ash appeared to be eager to do anything. Atarneil knows too little about the other adveturers and reserves judgement for now.

OOC: A hunt sounds cool. I'm in.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jul 13, 2009)

You have my bow. I'm always up for a hunt.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 15, 2009)

Still hidden, possessing Marius' cloak, Haereka reaches out to Grabhar's mind, "_It's hard to believe, but Marius has proposed something devilish. He'd like to have a have us hunt the new recruits to see if they pass muster. I assume you're in yes? He's just as keen to let then hunt us instead, so be sure to guide the conversation away from that possibility."_


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 18, 2009)

After having introduced himself to the group, including the new recruits, Ash looks around for a free table.
"So, I guess that we'll be here for a while before setting out, so why don't you fil us newcomers in on what we are up against and what tactics you normally use. Just so we don't get in the way of each other."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 18, 2009)

"We don't really have any group tactics yet, Ash, as we met only yesterday." replies Seifer. "But personally, I am a blaster, of both arcane and eldritch, though I do have other spells available to me."

"As for what we're up against, I can explain. This 'monster' as they call him, was my friend, and he Woren, who are a race of tiger people. To start, the Woren are a warrior race, their culture is based around battle. Well a particular clan of Woren had, over generations managed to breed perfectly with weretigers, in order to create fast and brutal warriors for war, and as untiring workers in the villages." Seifer has drinks brought over for everyone before stating "Our target, my Woren friend, is of that Clan." Seifer pauses for a moment. "Though he was exiled for adopting me."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 18, 2009)

"I will repeat what I told the others. I prefer to attack quickly and decissively. If you see great advantage gained, I don't mind if you use area effects around me especially if they are fire-based. I am skilled at remaining unnoticed in ambush and when prey knows I'm there it's already too late. I'd appreciate it if you leave out ray effects as I move around a lot and dislike being hit by friendly fire. If you can create difficult terrain under enemies use it as soon as possible. Grabhar is flying and I'm not bothered by such trivia."

Mentaly:
_"Haereka, do you see any advantage in revealing yourself to this group before the morning? If not, I'd like to keep an eye on them, and you can do it too especially since they're likely to separate. What say you?... ... on second thought, I'll sleep outside so I will not keep an eye on them. You, of course are free to do as you wish."_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6

*The spearmans eyes start to droop a bit. "I see no point in games today. They will be tested in battle tomorrow." He gets up and after a few words with the Innkeeper and a wink to the young barmaid he heads upstairs to "sleep".


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 22, 2009)

Ash sips slowly on his new beer before saying anything.
I see, thanks for telling me, I hate to not knowing what I'm up against. I won't ask why you have chosen to go against your adoptive father and you do not need to answer me. As long as we have the right on our side I'm with you. Do you have any idea what he's afraid of, or vulnerable to? This is where we begin our fight, with the preparations!
The elan turns his attention towards Marius.
I like your tactics, and it will be interesting to watch you in combat. Me, I'm quite direct in my approach, I'm not much for sneaking around if you see what I mean. Not that I don't approve of such tactics, it's just that I'm not really good at it. Nah, I prefer to charge straight in at the enemy, it has worked well so far!
Ash grins widely and downs some more beer.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 22, 2009)

"He should be vulnerable to silver as most of lycanthropes. I'm not sure if his background renders him more resistant to it then normal were-creature.

I was thinking that way to go would be to attract attention of his tigers and let them charge into the jungle after prey which would led them to ambush. I'm thinking he would pause, being inteligent and all and that would give me and Grabhar a chance at hitting him alone. Then we regroup and hit him with all we have."


----------



## Theroc (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC: I'll assume Seifer shakes Ardularra's hand.

Ardularra frowned at the caution against the use of ray spells, given her primary offensive weapon was such.  She also noted the creature would be resistant to her rapier, indicating the closing with this being in melee was likely an unwise choice.

"My primary offensive weapon is a blast of what I can only surmise is arcane power... given some garments interfere with it's effectiveness.  Aside from that, I can offer boons and healing to myself and allies... outside of battle, I can see magic as I desire... I can hold my own briefly in melee, though I'd much rather avoid such eventualities..."  The Drow woman added to the conversation, giving the general ideas of her abilities, yet remaining non-descript for the most part.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC:yes he did

"Well, the only thing he used to fear was transforming, he goes berserk when he does. Its ok, I'm not really secretive about myself, I chose to fight him because otherwise the village may be overwhelmed, if the government mobilizes he may retaliate with more ogres......and I hope he may reveal something to me if we kill him."

Seifer stops for a minute before saying.
"I like your idea Marius, but he lives under Yggdrasil, and as such he heals quickly, he'll be somewhat better by the time everyone regrouped. I may join you in a direct assault though."
Leaning over to Marius _"Wheres Haereka?"_ he whispers.

After he gets an answer(from Marius or Haereka), Seifer walks over to the innkeeper and has a short conversation with him. When he returns he announces. "All of you will have rooms, free of charge. My "dad" is the innkeeper. Hes not too happy about it, but hes making loads off the other people."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 23, 2009)

Haereka continues her concealed observation of the newcomers, and replies telepathically to Marius and Seifer in turn.

To Marius, "_I'll be happy to look in on them. But unfortunately I won't be able to maintain anything like constant surveillance throughout the night._"

To Seifer, "_I'm here. Do you need anything dear?_"


----------



## Drones (Jul 24, 2009)

Atarneil watches the whole conversation and carefully files away any useful information. He notes that he needs to obtain silvered arrows for his bow. Also, he would have to be carefull with his spells, as friendly fire was not something he would like to engage in. Realizing that his turn to speak had come, Atarneil says, " My speciality is long range combat, so i'll have to hang back in order to be most effective. Also,i have some skill in providing healing to an extent."

To Seifer: "Where is my room because, if we are not leaving immediately, i must rest."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 24, 2009)

"You fives rooms are upstairs, first 3 doors on the left and the last one on both sides." Answers Seifer. 

"Would you travel to my home with me? Since your remaining hidden, use my blade. If you would rather stay, we can talk later" He thinks to Haereka 
"I'll be back shortly." He announces the the group.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

"I'm going to secure some provisions for the conflict. Back soon." announces Marius and goes out.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 3, 2009)

'Cmon people, En's been down before, lets get back to the game.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Aug 3, 2009)

Seeing the rest of the group break up, Ash stands as well.
"I'll go freshen up on my sword practice, it was a while since I used it now." The elan stands and heads for the back door.
"I'll see you all later."


----------



## Theroc (Aug 3, 2009)

Ardularra nods and rises.

"I will go to my quarters and prepare for tomorrow's expedition..."

And with that, she turned to make her way towards her assigned quarters.

OOC: Hellrazor, how do you want to handle the Pact Magic?  RP out the creation of the seal and whatnot?  There are many ways of handling them, and I wanted to clarify with you how you wanted to deal with it before I delved into it.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 5, 2009)

We can just RP the contact and contest of wills. I'll let you do describe most of the rest.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 5, 2009)

To Seifer, "_So forward! But yes I'll be happy to come home with you. I just need a few mintes. Okay if I catch up with you?_"

Haereka performs a quick ethereal reconnoiter of the new party members, spying from the cover of floors/walls for extra stealth. Assuming she isn't found out, or come across anything unexpected, she heads after Seifer.


----------



## Drones (Aug 5, 2009)

Atarneil heads to his room and, after removing his chainshirt, goes to bed. As he lays down to sleep, dreams of sweet vengeance fill his mind and he driftes off into a light bet refreshing sleep.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Aug 7, 2009)

Out in the back Ash draws his greatsword and settles in a familiar stance, his body and blade one he slowly goes through each of the moments of a fight; Approach, attack, parry, riposte, retreat. High and low, from the left, right and from above. After a few minutes the stops and breathes slowly.
_"You're getting lazy, I can feel your heart from here. Before, you wouldn't even have picked up a sweat from this and now your chest sounds like a drum! I told you this whole travelling idea was stupid."_
_"Ah, but think of the fight that is approaching, the beast that we are up against sounds like a worthy opponent and we would never have gotten this chance if I hadn't left the training."_
_"Ah, you will surely get ripped into shreds and I will be left alone and forgotten. Such is the life of us crystals."_
Ash merely shakes his head as he so often does when arguing with the psicrystal and continues to train, picking up the speed with which he moves. After almost one hour of practising the elan decides that it is enough and leaves for his room to meditate.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 11, 2009)

[sblock=This is for Voidrazor ONLY]
Seifer is waiting when Haereka finally arrives, the door is open and he is rummaging through a crate of scroll cases. 

When he notices you, he invites you to have a seat while he finds something. 

When he his finally done, he turns, a few small cases and some other things in his hands. "You said that I could owe you a favor instead of an item, well, I have an item you may find interesting, a man gave me a scroll and told me to give it to someone he described as a 'ghost woman'. So, what do you know about dragons?" He sets the item, along with two more armload in a pack before sitting himself.

ooc:if you want to do something before he starts talking, let me know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=Hellrazor]
Haereka perks, "To be honest, I know know nearly as much about them as I would like to. But I am sworn to do all that I can to protect those that remain. Please, if you would ...". She gestures towards the scroll.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Aug 16, 2009)

Ardularra sits in her room, contemplating the next day, and offering a prayer to the Spider Queen to grant her a proper challenge and truly test her skills.  She was confident in her skills and knew she had the strength to do what must be done to avenge her clan.

Once the lighting became such that she would truly have been comfortable, she removed her breastplate and laid it on the table nearby, before sitting on the bed, entering a trance to rest her body and prepare her mind for the tasks at hand.  

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Note: These are not yet finalized.
Orisons: Detect Poison, Resistance, Guidance, Guidance
Level 1:  Summon Monster 1, Cure Light Wounds, Command, Spider Climb(Spider Domain)
Level 2: Aid, Curse of Ill Fortune, Summon Swarm(Spider Domain)[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 19, 2009)

[sblock=Haereka]“Well, the scrolls written words don’t seem to be important, someone’s journal through some mountains. But there is arcane writing written over it.”
Seifer pulls a piece of paper from a scroll case and hands it to Haereka. “I’ll let you read it for yourself.”
The paper appears to be, as he said, a journal page, dated back 50 years or so. Glowing lightly over the writing is another text. 
“Right past Wyndia there stands a temple, where desert meets sea.  It is bane to dragons and their kin. Under the watch of the hidden way, one is dedicated to the Mother, seek solace there.”[/sblock]

Most of the rest of the group has decided to take it easy, preparing for the next days battle.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 24, 2009)

@ Neurotic

Stepping out into the day, the village is generally empty. To buy provisions, there is the item shop across from the inn. Or you could go out and look for items and ingredients.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=Hellrazor]I meant that visit to War as supplier. We already handled that. I took 1 potion of healing for each member of the party and 5 alchemist fires.

Question: if I detonate all five at the same time (by say hitting with them) would the damage be 5x1d6 (from which Fire resist 5 would protect almost 100%) or 5d6 (from which it would barely help)? I'm favoring first idea, but I'd like to hear from you before implementing it in combat 
[/sblock]

Marius goes shopping and then hunts down his dinner/launch and plays sneak and spook with deers in the woods. Then he finds good place to sleep between Seifers cabin and the village (can be same as last night).

In the morning he practices few minutes and goes back into the inn. He waits while every one is gathered.

"May I have your attention please? 

Yesterday I acquired several potions of healing. I will give one to each of you, just in case we need it. Don't be stringy with them, but know that if you spend it, you or the person you used it on may compensate the loss with 40 gold royals. If you don't want to pay that is your right, I won't force anyone. Consider this a token of good will and gesture of fostering trust and enhancing group survival.

I also assured that we have belladonna waiting in case anyone gets bitten. Still, try not to be. May the great Platinum Father bless our endeavor."

He then offers one potion of CLW to every party member (keeping two on himself).

_"Haereka, if you're here, I have yours too."_


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 24, 2009)

[sblock=Hellrazor]Haereka grins fiercely, allowing a rare hint of malice to touch her lips, "There shall be no solace to had at this temple. As soon as the current, grim business is concluded, I shall raze the place to the ground and scourge its depths. And I would be honored if you would join me in the task."[/sblock]

Hidden amongst the regathered group, Haereka replies telepathically to Marius, "_Thank you. I noticed nothing awry in the activities of the new recruits, even the drow. If you can think of nothing further to be gained from remaining covert, I'll reveal myself now."_


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

_"Is there something to be gained by it? If you do, surprise them, let's see how they react. Materialize behind me like you want to ambush me. Hopefuly, they will react with warnings and not spells since that would strike me too.

Hm, on the other hand we might get hurt and that will put as behind yet another day. I'll announce you if you want.
"_


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2009)

[sblock=Voidrazor]
"Unfortunately I cannot, I have another matter to take care of before hand. But I will join you again when I finish." Seifer put a few more items away before continuing, "We have a big day tomorrow, head back to the inn and I'll be there in the morning."
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neurotic]
Seifer is suprised when you sneak up on him. "He-he, good work Marius, lets hope your skills are as effective against the weretiger as they were against me."[/sblock]

Come morning, Marius is the first to be in the bar of the inn, and Seifer arrives shortly after. As everyone wakes, they are treated to a good breakfast before the group heads out. The talk is light as you travel on the plane between the city and the forest. The forest is stuffy compared to the open planes. You all stop about 50ft from where Marius was the day before.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Aug 29, 2009)

Coming down from his room in the morning, Ash sees that some of his new companions are already up. The elan graciously declines breakfast and explains that he gets all the nourishment he needs from elsewhere. Instead the warrior orders a beer and while the others finish their meals he sips on the dark brew, listening to the conversation around the table. 
When Marius hands out the healing potions Ash takes his with a smile and replies.
I hope that I won't be needing it, but I thank you for the concern. He puts the potion in his belt, where it can be easily reached.

As the group leaves the inn, Ash takes the position near the front, not too close to the scouts so he disturbs their work, but close enough so that he may come to their aid when needed.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Ardularra rose after her trance and replaced her breastplate, before practicing her swordsmanship for a few hours.  Following that, she carved a symbol into the floor, very faintly and easily removed by anyone who knew anything of such matters.  After the symbol was drawn, Ardularra muttered the name of a being who was of a race she had usually looked down upon.  However... this being happened to be able to give her greater power than she already possessed... and would want to do so, so as to experience the world again.

Ardularra had called, now she awaited the arrival of Aym.

[sblock=OOC]
Should I roll the binding check now, or after the roleplaying?[/sblock]


----------



## Drones (Aug 29, 2009)

Atarneil wakes with a start, quickly scanning the room before confirming he is indeed alone. After getting dressed and armored, he practices his sword forms and then sends a prayer to all forces of light and health. After he has made sure his spells were in order, Atarneil joines the rest of the group and accepts a potion of healing. When the group leaves, decides to stay toward the middle of the group so as to be able to react to any direction.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 1, 2009)

*HP: 61; AC: 22/18/22; Fort: 12; Ref: 12; Will: 10;*

"Very well, wait here and prepare for combat. Spread little bit so you cover wider area. I'll go and scout.

Grabhar, would you provide airial support?"

Telepathicaly:
_"Haereka, are you going with me?"_

"If you have any lasting spells you need to cast on  the group do it now."

Marius readies his dagger, composes himself and dissapears into the bushes, senses straining to detect any sign of threat.

Hide(1d20+10=26); Move silently(1d20+5=21)
Spot(1d20+9=21); Listen (1d20+7=14)

OOC: Add 2 to all rolls if Haereka doesn't come and he is alone against the tiger(s).

[sblock=Maneuvers Readied]
Readied:
Counter Charge
Shadow Jaunt
Stone Bones
Cloak of Deception
[/sblock]


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Sep 2, 2009)

Ash takes a deep breath, focusing his mind and body and sinks into a familiar stance, ready to lead the attack against the enemy.
"How long do you think it is until we find the beast? My powers have a very limited duration, but I do not wish to engage him without having prepared properly..."
The elan draws his sword and smiles when he feels the familiar weight of the blade.

[sblock=OOC]Enters *Leading the Charge* stance and becomes psionically focused. 
*Manuvers readied:*

Sapphire Nightmare Blade (Strike, Diam)
Steel Wind (Strike, Iron)
Emerald Razor (Diam)
Wall of Blades (Counter, Iron)

*AC:* 17/Touch 11/ Flat: 15
*HP:* 82
*Saves:* 9/7/7
*PPs:* 37
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Buffs:* None[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2009)

"Few minutes, no more. If you see me running prepare to intercept something behind me"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 3, 2009)

As the party prepares, a form begins to scintillate into existence in the air before them. The figure glide gracefully to the ground as it takes the shape of a beautiful female aasimar. "Ash, Atarneil, Ardularra, thank you for taking up this path of tribulation. I am Haereka. I will do all that I can to aid you in this battle and those to come, although generally not in physical form." [sblock=Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
Telepathically to Marius, "_Yes, I will accompany you._"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar glides down through the trees to the group. His overall blue shading of his skin, hair and wings changes to match the surrounding tree's bark, while his shimmerweave clothing changes to its forest green configuration. "Ah, I see you decided to share your presence with our new recruits Haereka." He glances to the others. "You should count yourselves lucky, she doesn't let just anyone see her." The feral Windian draws his short spear and it grows into the sturdy long spear with wide silver head that the original members will remember from the last encounter.

[sblock=Telepathically to Haereka]"You think they would literally crap kittens if they saw your true form? hehehe."[/sblock][sblock=Martial Maneuvers Readied(will mark used manuevers with *)
*Spearsage*: _(regain single manuever as full round action)_ 
Burning Blade, Distracting Ember, Fire Reposte, Soaring Raptor Strike, Rabid Wolf Strike, Shadow Jaunt

*Warblade*: _(regain all manuevers by making normal attack without using any manuevers) _
Battle Leader’s Charge, Soaring Raptor Strike, Rabid Wolf Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2009)

OOC: Binding check 1d20+11=28 Result: Good pact.  Aym has no influence over Ardularra.

Ardularra readied herself, drawing her rapier, leaving her other hand free for spellcasting for now.

"Who intends to hold this beast's attention?  I can only assume one of you will be doing so while we attempt to slay it."

She queried, attempting to discern who would need the majority of her aid, knowing full well such a beast was likely beyond her abilities.  Despite this, however, she stood with confidence, preparing herself for the inevitable conflict, determined to prove her worth to the Spider Queen.

"Elliya Lolthu..." The Drow woman muttered, lowered her head in silent prayer as they began.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2009)

"I don't think any one of us will hold it's attention. We will win trought smart tactics and fast change of targets more then trough brute force. We need to make our initial attack count and then more or less to finish it all together."


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> "I don't think any one of us will hold it's attention. We will win trought smart tactics and fast change of targets more then trough brute force. We need to make our initial attack count and then more or less to finish it all together."




"Then be certain to tell me who requires my aid at any given time, as my ability to grant boons is limited..."


----------



## Drones (Sep 7, 2009)

Theroc said:


> "Then be certain to tell me who requires my aid at any given time, as my ability to grant boons is limited..."




"Do not worry to much about that," Atarneil responds, "i also possess the power to heal others." Atarneil readies his bow and reviews all the offensive spells he can remember from his training. He feels that he is ready for anything.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 34/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar listens to the newcomers talking about spell casting. "Any strengthening spells to make it harder for the beast to hit us or help us hit harder would be appreciated however." His smirk is warm and encouraging. "So don't sell your skills short. I'm sure they will be most effective."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2009)

If nobody offers to cast anything, Marius disappears into the underbrush.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 10, 2009)

War gallops after the group at full speed after having the blacksmith and infusing himself with repairing magic and thanking Gond for his blessing and chases after 3 hrs. of travel.

"Helllo friends, what be our next foe?" The massive machine said, with what could only be described as a grin on his face, brandishing Benhime and plugging a flask of acid into her, while rummaging through eddy for a flagon of oil and drinks it.

"What be your need of my skills?" War asked, then tending to travel.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Sep 11, 2009)

Ash decides to save his mental powers for later, and after having introduced himself to Haereka he scans the terrain for possible advantages.

[sblock=Hellrazor]What does the place look like?[/sblock]


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 14, 2009)

War looks around at the new faces.

"who might you be then?" War asks, puzzled


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 16, 2009)

As War is introduced to the new recruits, Marius, Grabhar and Haereka head off toward the direction of the enormous tree. Marius on the ground, Haereka posessing in Grabhar's Mask and Grabhar in the sky. 
The rest of the group sets up in a V shape, War set up as to intercept the target with The rest set to flank the weretiger.

Marius run into no traps as he sneaks his way towards the clearing. When he can finally see the base of the tree, both the tigers and weretiger are missing. Flying over head, Grabhar also cannot find the beasts. The first step into the clearing is met with the sound of a whistle. A moment later a short sword is sticking out of a tree next to Marius' head. The laugh of a young man can be heard, as what is obivously the weretiger steps into the clearing. He draws two more shortswords as he walks toward Marius. He laughs for another second before saying, "Dang, I missed. Hahaha."

"But I'm rude," he says "Let me introcude myself, I'm Makuna." He gives a bow, keeping his eyes on you. "The kid shouldn't have gotten you involved, as your chances of living are rapidly dropping zero."


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 17, 2009)

to hellrazor: can i see him?

War, hearing the distinct sound of metal slicing through the air readies Benihime and a charge action with Travel.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2009)

OOC: I wouldn't step INTO the clearing, but since you already set it up...and Haereka is in Marius' mask not Grabhar

Marius bows back. 
"Sorry to dissapoint you, but you'll have to catch me first."
With that, Marius turns on the heel and heads back toward the party at full speed. 

"Here we go again!" says Marius and readies for battle standing with War

[sblock=full speed] in this case means he's there in whole of two seconds   or one round if he cannot run for some reason (full move = 55 feet, double 110, full out sprint over 200)
[/sblock]

OOC2: if other tigers become visible or threaten Marius he simply tumbles through throwing his dagger with full charges as opportunity arises. If they fully block his path, he dissapears in small burst of light (shadow jaunt), appearing 10' over the party. Dagger creates 3d6 fire damage 10' burst (REF 14 for half) plus 1d4+3+ Knowledge Devotion+1d6 fire to one hit with it. Please roll for me if needed.

[sblock=Knowledge Devotion]
Knowledge (Nature) +9; damage +1 1-14; +2 15-24; +3 25-29; +4 30-35;
[/sblock]

Initiative (1d20+9=24)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 19, 2009)

Initiative=26


----------



## Drones (Sep 19, 2009)

Init:19

Roll Lookup


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Sep 19, 2009)

Ash readies himself as he hears Marius coming running back towards them.

Initiative (1d20+2=12)


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 21, 2009)

1d20+1=19 

War dismounts and arranges Travel sideways to provide cover


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2009)

Hearing movement in the clearing, Ardularra drew her rapier and mentally prepared for combat.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+3=22
Take a step back and draw rapier.  Ready action to use an eldritch Blast on any foe that moves within range, which is modified into a Frightful Blast.  Ardularra's EB has a 60' range.
1d20+6=20, 3d6=9
DC 18 Will save to avoid Shaken status for 1 minute for victim.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2009)

Init 15


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2009)

Marius readies his dagger for throwing. He will throw it as soon as the enemy shows himself.

OOC: full charges (+1 flaming returning dagger with fiery 10' blast 3d6 Ref DC 14 for half)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 27, 2009)

Marius sprints from Makuna, the tigers jump from out to either side of Marius who rolls between them, throwing the dagger as he rolls, which strikes one of the tigers, exploding on contact before returning to its owner. Marius reaches the others a second later. Moments later the were-tiger reaches the group, 3 feet taller and much bigger than he was a few seconds ago. 

The two tigers hurry behind the were-tiger, with them is another tiger that is easily 12ft long with various bone-like protrusions from the face and paws, giving it almost demon-like features.

Makuna, dodges a blast of energy directed from Ardularra. "Too slow." He says, drawing his short swords.
[sblock=Init]
Init:
Grabhar 26
Marius 24
Ardularra 22
War 19
Atarneil 19
Makuna 18
Haereka 15
Dire Tiger 13
Tiger1 12
[/sblock]
Ash 12
Tiger2 9


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32 (28)/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar activates his trident pendant and comes charging down out of the trees at the weretiger into a flanking position with the monk after banking off a branch in the canopy.[sblock=actions]Battle Leaders Charge vs Touch AC=24, Spear Dmg=32Sneak Attack + Flying Charge Dmg=21 stopping 15ft off the ground.[/sblock]

[sblock=Martial Maneuvers Readied: (9)]
Burning Blade, Distracting Ember, Fire Reposte, Soaring Raptor Strike, Rabid Wolf Strike, Shadow Jaunt

   Battle Leader’s Charge*, Soaring Raptor Strike, Rabid Wolf Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 28, 2009)

1d20+7+1=25

War moves out of cover and attaks Makuna with Benihime and a fire flask.

1d8+1d6+3=6 

War then brings his blade down in a downward arc aiming at Makuna's head.

 War then grins at Makuna. "Both Gond and Torm demand penance for your crimes, you will pay with your life and be judged."

1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=11

Eddy circles the duo 10 feet above to douse Makuna with 2 flasks of acid.

"Even Eddy wants you dead. That is impressive." War laughed as he waits for the humiliation dawn on his foe's face.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 28, 2009)

(Makuna has a touch AC higher than 20?  Holy crap.)

Ardularra frowns, the flippant attitude and the evasion drawing her ire.

[Sblock=OOC stuff]
If Makuna is within the prerequisite 30' from Ardularra cast Summon Swarm on him, choosing bats as my creature of choice for this casting.

If Makuna is NOT within the prerequisite 30' from me, and he is within 60' of me still, repeat the Eldritch Blast, altered to a sickening blast.

1d20+6=25, 3d6=9
DC18 Fort save to avoid Sickened condition [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2009)

OOC: Change of action because dagger was spent on tigers:

*Marius Goldleaf: HP 71/61; Fort: 12 (14); Ref 12; Will 10 (12 vs. Enchantment); AC: 24/flat 18/touch 24*

Marius stashes his gloves on his belt and recovers the potion. As he quickly drinks it, he promptly increases in size, his form shifts to his draconic aspect. At the end of it he towers even over warforged paladin.

As Makuna approaches, he notes Grabhars dive and moves with his usual speed despite increased size. He positions himself so that tigers need to get by him to attack spellcasters. He trusts to War and Grabhar to protect other flank.

Using his enhanced state, his strikes at Makuna's temple and then lunges for his neck!
Stunning fist attack (1d20+13+2=27) damage (3d8+4+3+2=21) Fort DC 18 to resist stun

Bite (crit!) (1d20+13+2=35, 1d8+4+3+2=12)
Bite confirm (1d20+13+2=25, 1d8+4+3+2=12)

OOC: forgot +2 from flank, added to the rolls

OOC: If everything hits, Makuna gets 45 dmg; if crit not confirmed then only 33

[sblock=Mechanics]
last round as he came back
remove gloves, drink potion

starting feral trance free action;
Goes into feral trance gaining +4 CON (+10 hp; +2 AC; +2 damage; bite attack whenever full attacking; 1d8+WIS+2)


Effects:
enlarged: -1 AC; 10' reach; 6/6
shifted: 8/8

knowledge devotion: +3 to hit and damage vs. weretiger 
knowledge devotion: +3 to hit and damage vs. tigers (both normal and dire)
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+9=29)
Add one if someone uses Aid another

[/sblock]


----------



## Drones (Oct 4, 2009)

Atarneil reviewed his training and decided to use his arcane spells to get into the fight.

Focusing on a small drop of water, he summons a shard of pure ice and lanches it at the nearest weretiger.

Ice Knife (1d20+10=28) damage (2d8=9)

OOC:2 Dex dam on a hit (fort save DC:17 negates)
On a miss does (1d8=3) splash damage in a 10ft radius (Ref save DC:17 half)


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 4, 2009)

Haereka begins to slither into Makuna's mind, _"An endless abyss lies before you. 'Victory' in this battle means the death of your adoptive son. *Call for a parley* or at least tell me what happened in Sin City."_

OOC: the bold part is a Psionic Suggestion DC 16.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 5, 2009)

[Grabhar] You activate your trident pendant and bank off a branch in the canopy, charging down out of the trees at the weretiger into a flanking position with the monk. You stop at 15ft and stab at the weretiger, causing him to give a roar. 

[Marius] 
You stash your gloves on your belt and recover the potion. You quickly drink it, and promptly increase in size, youir form shifts to the draconic aspect. At the end of it you tower over the warforged paladin.

Using your enhanced state, you strike at Makuna's temple hitting true, though the weretiger isn't affected by the stunning attacked. You then lunge for his neck, tearing his flesh, but he backs his head before your teeth sink in.

[Ardularra] 
You frown, the flippant attitude and the evasion drawing your ire. You bring you hands back up, pointing at Makuna, and calling forth a swarm of bats which immediate swarm the weretiger.

[War] War moves out of cover and attaks Makuna with Benihime and a fire flask. War then brings his blade down in a downward arc aiming at Makuna's head.

War then grins at Makuna. "Both Gond and Torm demand penance for your crimes, you will pay with your life and be judged." The weretiger smiles and backs away as your blade comes down, hitting air.

Eddy circles the duo 10 feet above to douse Makuna with 2 flasks of acid.
"Even Eddy wants you dead. That is impressive." You laugh as you wait for the humiliation dawn on your foe's face. The acid flasks miss completely, one smashing into the ground and the other landing on Marius (1dmg). The weretiger chuckles. "And?" he replies.

[Atarneil] Focusing on a small drop of water, you summon a shard of pure ice and launch it at the nearest tiger, stabbing into the creatures side, causing it to howl.

Makuna faces Marius, the two almost eye to eye. He slashes across Marius' chest. One blade digging deep, before snapping at his shoulder connecting (41dmg).

[Haereka] You begin to slither into Makuna's mind, "An endless abyss lies before you. 'Victory' in this battle means the death of your adoptive son. *Call for a parley* or at least tell me what happened in Sin City."

_"To let you know, I challenged something and lost, and I paid heavily last time I the boy go. So no, no parley, no mercy!"_ His mentality changes, and you now only feel an animal presence.

The dire tiger charges toward War, jumping at him with tooth and claw. The claws slice the metal, but its mouth fails to pierce the armor.(30dmg) The first tiger runs to Atarneil and latches on with its claws (Grapple 1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=16)

Ash is up next. 

[sblock=Init]
Init:
Ash 12
Tiger2 9
--round2
Grabhar 26
Marius 24
Ardularra 22
War 19
Atarneil 19
Makuna 18
Haereka 15
Dire Tiger 13
Tiger1 12[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a note: bite was critical hit, he may have moved so it's not confirmed, but it's still a hit...

And Marius lost more then half his HP in this initial exchange. Healing please!


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Oct 8, 2009)

Hearing the sound of battle approaching, and seeing how his companions ready themselves, Ash focuses his mind and lets its power strengthening him. He sees the weretiger approach and one of the tigers lash out as Marius.  Drawing his sword as he moves, the Elan positions himself between the werebeast and as many of his friends as he can and calls out a challenge to the monster.
Hey! Kitty, come here!

[sblock=Actions]Manifest Vigor, 5 pp, gain 25 temporary HP for 5 min. Move to intercept but not engage yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 107
AC: 17
Saves: 9/7/7
Speed: 20
PP: 32/37
Maneuvers Readied: Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Steel Wind, Emerald Razor, Wall of Blades
[/sblock]


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 14, 2009)

War takes a 5-ft step back and proceeds to lay hands on Marius. "May Torm grant you relief through me as much as he is able",War prayed.(15 hp recovered)

OOC: I'm now out of healing power.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf: HP 45/61; Fort: 12 (14); Ref 12; Will 10 (12 vs. Enchantment); AC: 24/flat 18/touch 24*

"Thank you, War! Now let's get him!"

OOC: Kisuke, did you prep War with bane and toughen construct and silversheen? War was NPCed last fight, but lack of those showed as quite a weakness...esp. silversheen (because of DR 10)


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 15, 2009)

ooc:hold him off and it'll take a minute for me to use any infusions


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC: I meant if you came prepared. Or at least, if I remember correctly you can use Action Points (but they are Eberron specific) to use infusion as full round casting time


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 3, 2009)

Did everyone quit? I've been away for a while and no ones posted.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Did everyone quit? I've been away for a while and no ones posted.




OOC: I believe everyone is waiting for a map so we know who the heck is where so we can plan our actions a bit better.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, yes, say something, do something. Who's order is it?

Just a suggestion: when it seems the game stalled, you post something, even if it's "Suddenly, everyone stops, peace returns to the forest as birds chirp, insects buzz and sun shines on blue sky. Just as suddenly, you snap back to your deadly encounter"


----------



## Drones (Nov 6, 2009)

OOC:Well in that case

Atarneil locks eyes with his attacker. "Man i'd been mean too if i was this ugly"


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Nov 9, 2009)

OOC: Still here, been waiting for (re)actions, and been out of town for a while.

Hearing Atarneil's comment, Ash's psicrystal laughs silently.
Well, there's one who might be in trouble now... And you got your chance to shine, oh powerful warrior! The last part is said with obvious mockery, and Ash ignores the voice in his head and focuses on his opponents instead.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 11, 2009)

```
++=+==++==A==++==
++=T=RMH==++=++===
====+=MM==+t=====
=++=mG=++==a=+===
=++=mm=++S=======
====++==r=++==++=
=+==++===========
```
[sblock=Key]
m: Makuna
=: grass
+: tree
G: Grabhar
t: tiger 1
r: tiger 2
T: Dire tiger
M: Marius
R: War
A: Ardularra
a: Atarneil(currently grappling)
H: Haereka
S: Ash
[/sblock]

Here the map. Now we return you to the feature presentation.


----------



## Drones (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC:Well then [DC:22 result: 22 Damage: 19]

Atarneil focuses his power into his hands. He feels the hairs on his arms stand on end as powerful waves of electricity flow in the weretiger. "That should make him think twice."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Grabhar, HP59/59, AC 32/F27/T21 Saves: F5 R9 W6*

Grabhar activates his trident pendant again and wheels, tumbling overhead to bring himself back into a flank with the monk. Stabbing his silver longspear deep into the back of the tenacious weretiger again. The windian's grin reveals his own overdeveloped canines at their quarry's statement. "My thoughts exactly. If you are left here, one of my favorite hunting areas will be descimated of game in a matter of weeks. And I couldn't possibly allow that now could I?"[sblock=actions]Soaring Raptor Strike vs touch AC=27, Spear dmg=31Sneak Attack + Soaring Raptor=27 (58 total from that strike) still 15ft off the ground.[/sblock][sblock=Martial Maneuvers Readied: (9)]
Burning Blade, Distracting Ember, Fire Reposte, Soaring Raptor Strike, Rabid Wolf Strike, Shadow Jaunt

   Battle Leader’s Charge*, Soaring Raptor Strike*, Rabid Wolf Strike[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 17, 2009)

Ardularra frowned, stepping towards Marius, laying a hand on his back(or whatever socially acceptable body part was within reach due to his size), channeling a fraction of Lolth's might into him, and granting additional vigor.

"Keep fighting... no warrior should fall this quickly!"  She barked imperiously, obviously falling into old habits on the battlefield.

[sblock=Actions]
Move within reach of Marius(And Draw Wand of CLW), cast Aid on him.  +1 morale bonus to attacks and damage, and 1d8+3=11 11 Temp HP
 Bonus will last for 3 minutes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Orisons: Detect Poison, Resistance, Guidance, Guidance
Level 1:  Summon Monster 1, Cure Light Wounds, Command, Spider Climb(Spider Domain)
Level 2: Aid[Used], Curse of Ill Fortune, Summon Swarm(Spider Domain)[Used][/sblock]

[Sblock=Statblock]
HP:53 AC:18 FF:15 Touch:12 Fort:6 Ref:6 Will:8 DR:1/cold iron
Invocations: Frightful Blast- DC18 Shaken 1 minute Sickening Blast-DC18 sickened 1 minute[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2009)

*Marius Goldleaf: HP 45+11tmp/61; Fort: 12 (14); Ref 12; Will 10 (12 vs. Enchantment); AC: 24/flat 18/touch 24*

Marius focuses his will and instead of flurry of attacks strikes under the arm that hit him so strong. He quickly rethinks his initial decision to try and paralyze it, opting instead of giving himself some extra protection from terrible attacks of werecreature.

[sblock=Actions]
Stone bones(1d20+16=22); Damage (3d8+10=28); Bite (1d20+16=24); Damage (1d8+10=11)

Meh, I'd say, fairly unproductive round, high damage, but misses (I think) all around. Lot's of air moved though. 
[/sblock]

OOC: Ardularra cannot but notice that Marius' draconic characteristics are very pronounced in this form.

OOC2: don't sweat suboptimal character choices, I did some too and since this is gestalt, you're still poewrful, just maybe not against this kind of opponent (high touch AC) - and Marius has touch AC 24 so nothing exceptional about 20+ touch...


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Jan 23, 2010)

"Torm grant benihime the ability to strike true." War prayed.

(True strike)

Fulll strike:25+15. dmg:13


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 25, 2010)

OOC:I have seen some confusion to what's going on still. There is only 1 weretiger that Marius and Grabhar are engaged with.

```
[SIZE="5"]
++=+F=++==A==++==
++=T==MH==++=++==
====+RMM==+t=====
=++====++==a=+===
=++=G==++S=======
====++==r=++==++=
[/SIZE]
```
[sblock]Init:
H: Haereka 15
T: Dire Tiger 13
t: Tiger1 12
S: Ash 12
F: Seifer 11
r: Tiger2 9
--round3
G: Grabhar 26
M: Marius 24
A: Ardularra 22
R: War 19
a: Atarneil 19
m: Makuna 18
[/sblock] 

[Ash] Drawing your sword as you move, you position yourself between the werebeast and as many of your friends as you can and calls out a challenge to the monster.
"Hey! Kitty, come here!" Makuna looks at you, but returns its attention to Marius.

Seifer brings his sword above his head, bringing it down as hard as he can on the Dire Tigers head, as it comes down, the blade is enveloped in a purple aura, digging itself deep into the tiger's shoulder.

The second tiger swings its paw as it bites at Ash, managing a light swipe(8 dmg)
*[ROUND 2]*
[Grabhar] You activate your trident pendant again and wheel, tumbling overhead to bring yourself back into a flank with the monk. Stabbing your silver longspear deep into the back of the tenacious weretiger again. The windian's grin reveals his own overdeveloped canines at their quarry's statement. "My thoughts exactly. If you are left here, one of my favorite hunting areas will be descimated of game in a matter of weeks. And I couldn't possibly allow that now could I?"
Your spear sinks deep, and Makuna lets out an angry howl, but still focuses on the opponent in front of him.

[Marius] You focus your will and instead of a flurry of attacks you strike under the arm that hit you so strong. You quickly rethinks your initial decision to try and paralyze it, opting instead of giving yourself some extra protection from terrible attacks of werecreature. Makuna dodges the bite with a little ease, and blocks the punch directed at his body. A growl that sounds similar to a laugh emits from its throat.

[Ardularra] You frown, stepping towards Marius, laying a hand on his leg, channeling a fraction of Lolth's might into him, and granting additional vigor.
"Keep fighting... no warrior should fall this quickly!" You bark imperiously, falling into old habits on the battlefield.

[War]  You step forward, deflecting the beasts strike with you blade. 
"Torm grant Benihime the ability to strike true." You pray, bringing your blade into the monster massive leg. It roars and focuses its attention towards you.

[Atarneil] You focus your power into your hands. You feels the hairs on your arms stand on end as powerful waves of electricity flow in the tiger. "That should make him think twice." You say, as the animal jumps away, a light smoke rising from its fur.

Makuna looks to the sky at Grabhar, then at War and Marius, he lets out a roar, before turning away and sprinting back towards the tree.(withdraw action)

Haereka and Ash up next.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 29, 2010)

"Grabhar, can you catch him? I can, but I don't want to be alone against him."

_"Haereka, I'll need your help too. Either with some healing or manifest once we're there so he can be surrounded while others come."_

"The rest of you, hurry! We cannot allow him to regenerate!"

Marius bunches up his legs and starts after Makuna quickly gaining ground, forest seemingly making way for dragonmonk.

OOC: Free action speech, start of move (will stop if party agrees to do something else)


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 4, 2010)

_I'm sorry sweetness. I don't have a way to heal you. But I can keep the pressure on. I would suggest waiting a moment if you were planning on running up and hitting him though._

Focusing her mind, Haereka erects a persistent wall of bright blue electricity, arcing in a circle around Makuna.

OOC: Energy Wall (electricity) for an anemic 9 damage (DC 19 ref save for half). Anyone passing through the barrier takes another 2d6+5. I'm assuming that weapon attacks across the barrier wouldn't hurt those attacking through, but natural attacks would.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2010)

OOC: Yes, I can imagine how that wouldn't hurt let's say sword wielder who sticks conductive piece of metal through electricity wall  Luckily, physics is an optional rule in D&D


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Ardularra pursued, seeing the wall of energy, she grinned.  Muttering as she waved her hand, she finished by pointing at the man inside the barrier, attempting to place a curse upon him, turning any luck he may have garnered against him.

[sblock=Actions]
Follow Marius at a safe distance(close enough to cast spells and eldritch blasts and reach Marius within one round(if possible), but not so close as to be right next to him.

Standard Action: Curse of Ill Fortune on Makuna, DC 14 Will save to negate, if I am correct.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
Orisons: Detect Poison, Resistance, Guidance, Guidance
Level 1:  Summon Monster 1, Cure Light Wounds, Command, Spider Climb(Spider Domain)
Level 2: Aid, Curse of Ill Fortune, Summon Swarm(Spider Domain)  		[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP:53 AC:18 FF:15 Touch:12 Fort:6 Ref:6 Will:8 DR:1/cold iron
Invocations: Frightful Blast- DC18 Shaken 1 minute Sickening Blast-DC18 sickened 1 minute 		[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 8, 2010)

Marius stops and readies fire flasks he carries readying to throw once he's in range.

He appreciates any healing he might get.

Not wanting to rely too much on others, he prepares one healing potion while he waits on others.

OOC: stop about 40 to 50' from others, if within reach, throw alchemist fire at makuna. If not, drink healing potion. Please roll for me. Marius has -2 to ranged attacks


----------

